# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار واعمدة الجمعة 22/4/2016

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عاااااااااجل .. المريخ يواجه الكوكب المراكشي المغربي في دور الستة عشر مكرر للكونفدرالية



اجريت بمقر الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) بالقاهرة قرعة دور الستة عشر مكرر للكونفدرالية (دور الترضية) حيث اسفرت عن مواجهة المريخ الهابط من دوري الابطال مع فريق الكوكب المراكشي المغربي المتأهل من الكونفدرالية .. وستقام جولة الذهاب في استاد المريخ في السادس من مايو القادم بينما سيقام لقاء الاياب بالمغرب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


مريخ الفاشر يهزم مريخ كوستي بهدفي الصادق



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / ضمن مباريات الاسبوع السابع عشر وبمدينة الفاشر فاز عصر اليوم المريخ الفاشر على مريخ كوستي بهدفين احرزهما اللاعب الصادق شرش في المقابلة التي استضافها ملعب النقعة ليرتفع المريخ الفاشر بنقاطه لـــــ(18) نقطة وتجمد في نقاطه الــــــ(10)


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مدرب المراكشي :لا نخشي المريخ ونخطط للمجموعات



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اكد مدرب فريق المراكشي المغربي حسين بن عبيشة اكد في تصريحات له للصحافة المغربية انه لا يخشي المريخ وسيعمل له الف حساب و يسعي للخروج امامه بنتيجة ايجابية في مباراة الفريقين بالخرطوم و الترشح الى المجموعات من الجولة الاولي و كشف انه يعرف كل شي عن منافسه المريخ وانه فريق يلعب بطريقة هجومية و سيعمل على اغلاق المنافذ امامه ويحرمه من الوصول الى مرماهم على ان يستغلون اندفاعهم من اجل تحقيق ما يخططون له قال انهم اعتادوا على اللعب في الاجواء الصاخبة و الكبيرة لان من يلعب في الدوري المغربي لا يخشي اي جمهور ويعرف كيف يسكت جماهير المريخ في مباراة الذهاب يوم السادس من الشهر المقلبل في الكونفدرالية


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مدرب المريخ لوك :الكرة المغربية متطورة وفوزنا على المراكشي سيمنحنا التأهل



 
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
مدرب المريخ لوك ايميال وصف الكرة المغربية بالمتطورة و قال انها عادت من جديد الى الواجهة ويكفي تأهل ثلاثة منها الى الدور المقبل من المجموعات في الابطال الكونفدرالية وقال ان المريخ لن يقع في الخطأ الذي وقع فيه في مباراة الذهاب ضد فريق الكوكب المراكشي و سيعمل الف حساب لمنافسه و انه سيعمل على تحقيق الفوز في تلك المباراة حتى يغادر الي المغرب مرتاحا وناشد جماهير المريخ دعم اللاعبين في قادم المواعيد و تحديدا في الدوري المحلي حتى يحافظ الفريق على معنوياته بع ان قدم مباراة تاريخية ضد فريق وفاق سطيف الجزائري وقال انه لابد من الفوز على ملعب المريخ في مباراة الذهاب في بطولة الكونفدرالية الافريقية


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

مدرب المراكشي :لا نخشي المريخ ونخطط للمجموعات



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اكد مدرب فريق المراكشي المغربي حسين بن عبيشة اكد في تصريحات له للصحافة المغربية انه لا يخشي المريخ وسيعمل له الف حساب و يسعي للخروج امامه بنتيجة ايجابية في مباراة الفريقين بالخرطوم و الترشح الى المجموعات من الجولة الاولي و كشف انه يعرف كل شي عن منافسه المريخ وانه فريق يلعب بطريقة هجومية و سيعمل على اغلاق المنافذ امامه ويحرمه من الوصول الى مرماهم على ان يستغلون اندفاعهم من اجل تحقيق ما يخططون له قال انهم اعتادوا على اللعب في الاجواء الصاخبة و الكبيرة لان من يلعب في الدوري المغربي لا يخشي اي جمهور ويعرف كيف يسكت جماهير المريخ في مباراة الذهاب يوم السادس من الشهر المقبل في الكونفدرالية





 انت تتحدى جمهور المريخ يا هذا فقد سعيت الى حتفك لا محالة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يهدد بالانسحاب من الممتاز


هدد المريخ بالانسحاب من الممتاز في حال تأجيل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مباراة القمة وقيامها في الدورة الثانية حيث تمسك المريخ ببرمجة المنافسة وقد اشار مجلس المريخ ان الاتحاد يحاول مساعدة الهلال لتجاوز مشاكله الحالية بسبب خروج الفريق من المسابقة الافريقية.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صحيفتنا تغرد خارج السرب والزعيم لاعب باكر السبت

 

تغريدة واتساب


بقلم : معاذ ابومؤيد
صحيفتنا تغرد خارج السرب
والزعيم لاعب باكر السبت

الناس كلها منتظرة القرعة وناسية كورة باكر السبت
القرعة وعرفناها
لكن من هنا ولي قدام حنمسكها عتبة عتبة وباب باب والناس السرحت بعيد ووصلت المغرب نقول ليهم المغرب لسه لحدي مانصلو قدامنا ثلاث عتبات واول عتبة باكر
عايزين نعرف كورة السبت وعتبة باكر طالما مجلسنا الهمام راضي بكل كلفتة وهرجلة في الدوري العام !!!
عايزين نشوف تجهيزتنا ونشوف مدرجنا دربو وين وعايزين نستقبل اللاعبين استقبال جميل لرفع الروح المعنوية والناس ماتنتظر اداء لانو الارهاق حيكون سيد الموقف عايزين نضمن نتيجة تجيب الثلاثة نقاط فقط لاغير !!!
المهم مدرجنا لازم يعرف انو مباراتنا الجاية دي محتاجة رفع معنويات لانو لاعبي الفريق حيكونوا مرهقين جدا جدا لم نحس الرتم انخفض نرفع رتم المدرجات وممكن نبتكر حركات ،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
مافي شي حيضيعنا غير المجاملات الكتيرة دي
كل شي مجاملات
من تشكيل لجنة التسير لحدي الموية في التمرين!!!
اقلام معينة شغالة في اتجاه المجاملات وقصة صاحبي وصاحبك !!!
يعني مجاملات وصداقات الاعلام موديانا للخلف معتدل مارش ،،،،،،
اليومين دي التلميع الاعلامي سيطال شخصيات معينة واسماء محددة ركزوا في الاعمدة الايام الجاية تلميع وتزبيط علي حساب الكيان ،،،،
مصالح شخصية ياباشا وقلمي تحت امر حضرتك!!!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
غايتو ناس التجمع والمعارضة المعروفين حاضنين صحيفة الكيان وقاعدين
وكمان الصحيفه تفرد ليهم في مساحات بالله دا يسموه شنو والغريبة صورهم كمان في الصفحة الاولى
وقت الزنقة ماشفناهم لي ولاشفنا مساهمتهم معانا !!!
وكمان بيعلقوا علي تقرير امين المال تعلقوا لي شنو ودخلكم بيهو شنو دفعتوا جنيه واحد عشان تعلقوا ولاخلاص عايزين تظهروا في الكفر وتتلمعوا علي حساب الجماهير الغلبانة !!!
ولو صحيفة الكيان حتكون واجهة للمعارضة والتجمع من ضهر الغلابة والجماهير حنقول ليكم
شكرا سعيكم مشكور!!!
لانو الدعم الجاكم والبجيكم دا عشان انتو صحيفة للنادي مش صحيفة للناس البتعادي،،،
عندكم اي فهمه تاني ممكن تعملوا صحيفة انشاء الله الكترونية بس
لكن صور الجماعة منورة الصفحة الاولى!!!!!!
قلتو لي ابتدأ من الاحد والايام القادمة مسلسل جديد
لكن نحن في الاعلام الجديد سنكشف كل الحيل والسم المدسوس في اللبن !!!
عشان ناس قريعتي راحت يشوفو ليهم منبر تاني يلمعوا بيه نفسهم
وصحيفة الكيان للكيان وللشرفاء من ابناء النادي مش للناس الشردت وقت الزنقة والناس البتفشخر وتتلمع في الزحمة !!
•••••••••••••••••••••••••• ومن اسه نقول ليكم ياشفوت وياجمهور النفرة الجاية في ناس عايزة تلمع نفسها علي حسابكم خدو بالكم!!!
حنسمع تبرعات مليونية من بعض الشخصيات الكانت منسية !!
عشان كدى نفرة الجمهور ماعايزين اي وجوه ادارية سابقة تتلون او تندمج معاها !!!
الكلام ليك يالمطير عينك
ناس ابجضوم والناس العاملة اركان وعامل كيمان ديل تاني شوفوا ليكم مسطبة اقعدوا فيها لانو مجتمعنا مابشبهكم وبدل تدينو مبالغ من المال عشان تلمعوا نفسكم احسن تشوفوا ليكم شغلة تانية!!
نفرتنا دي للناس البتحب الكيان بالجد ،،،
شايف صوركم منورة صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي وقاعدين تتلمعوا حبة حبة في القروبات !!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
كلمة اخيرة
التلميع والتسطيع دا للعربات ماللبشر عشان كدى ممنوع تكرار الوجوه الادارية في مجلسنا القادم
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج وامبارح فرجتنا كانت مختلفة ،،،
كانت في مطار الخرطوم وشكرا لكل شفت ادانا من زمنو واتحمدل سلامة الوصول
شكرا قروبات المريخ بالواتس
شكرا ناس ساس واساس
عايزين مدرجنا يوم السبت يقود المباراة ويتحكم في ايقاعها اللاعبين مرهقين لكن حناجرنا غير مرهقة ،،،
ولاطبلاتنا تعبانة،،،،
نتحكم في مجريات المباراة بالهتاف اللاعب عايز الحماس فهمتوناياشفوت المدرجات ،،،،،
وياريت ايمال يلعب بمظاليم الهوى بتاعين محمد ميرغني
ناس كنبة وراء القاعدين ساي !!!!
عشان كل زول ياخد فرصتو قبل المغادرة القادمة ،،،،،
لكن في ناس اصلا مفروض يغادروا من غير فرصة معروفين بالاسم وبالشكل والجضوم !!!”
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
دي رسالتنا الاخيرة ياصحيفة النادي الناطق الرسمي باسم الكيان
ياتنضفوا صفحاتكم من ناس المصالح
والناس الاخرونا سنين بسبب الصراعات
ياكمان تغريدتنا حتعرى الجميع للجمهور
في ناس كدة بيجيبو التخمة ارحمونا منهم !!!
سامعني يا استاذة
نكن لكم كل الحب والاحترام لكن !!!استغلال منبر الكيان لتمرير التلميع والتسطيع دا كمان عندنا معاه وقفة
دي اسمها صحيفة النادي اهدافها حماية الكيان وتطوير الافكار واحتواء جماهير النادي وزرع ثقافة نقد الذات وحب كل شي حتى الطوب الفي المنشأت

يعني صحيفة للوعي والحشد وتنوير المشجع البسيط بحقوقه وواجباته تجاه الكيان ومصدر دخل للنادي ،،،
ومن هنا ولي قدام حنعمل إن فوكس علي صحيفة النادي اي مسار ماياهو واي تلميع ماياهو واي صورة للناس الماياهم وقفتنا حتكون عبر هذه التغريدة الموجهة لكل القروبات ،،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
المريخ كيان
والكيان ليه حراس
والحراس ديل الشفوت
والشفوت هم جمهورالمدرجات
ماعندنا كبير علي المريخ مهما كان اسمو او شخصيتو !!
المريخ نادي الشعب
والشعب هم الجماهير
لايصح الا الصحيح
تغريدتنا في الشباك مابهمنا اي باكات ،،،،
الواضح مافاضح
البينا عمل فقط ولاشي غير العمل
مافي زول بنتقدوه لو عملو ماشي صاح !!!!
العمل يسكت جميع الالسنه والاقلام ،،،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••  ••


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*على ذمة الصدي ..المريخ يرفض تاجيل القمة ويهدد بالانسحاب من الممتاز




كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
ذكرت صحيفة الصدي في عددها الصادر اليوم ان مجلس المريخ رفض تاجيل مباراة القمة للدورة الثانية وهدد بالانسحاب من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وطالب السلطات بالاتحاد بعدم التفكير في اي خطوة لمنح خصمه فرصة لاضافة لاعبين جدد الاستعداد للقمة على حساب المريخ وتوفير عدالة المنافسة و قال شقاق ان المريخ لا ذنب له بمشاكل الهلال و لن يلعب حتى لو تم انزال الفريق الى الدرجة الاولي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
قناة النيلين ترفض طلب مدرب الهلال



رفضت قناة النيلين الرياضية طلب مدرب الهلال الجديد الروماني ايلي بلاتشي بتصوير مباراة الهلال واهلي عطبرة في الدوري الممتاز بكاميرا خاصة لمتابعة تحركات اللاعبين داخل ارضية الملعب يتم تثبيتها اعلي مقصورة الاستاد .. وجاء رفض القناة أنها صاحبة النقل الحصري لمباريات الدوري الممتاز إلا انها تراجعت وسمحت بدخول القناة بعد خاطبها الهلال رسمياً بذلك.
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*قبل ان اواصل القراءه يجب الوقوف والترحاب
بمجرد ورود اسم وردة المنبر وعودته للتألق
حبيب الكل ونحلة المنبر الحبيب عبدالمنعم
صباحك ورد أحمر وغيب وتعال !!!
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*ربنا يديك الصحة و العافية أخي عبدالمنعم خليفة .
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*جمعة مباركة ومشعودة و محصورة بالخيرات والبركات بطلة الأخ العزيز الريس عبد المنعم خليفة..حمد لله علي السلامة ..نورت المنتدي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صباحاتك خير وصحة وعافية حبيبنا منعم

وجمعة سعيدة ومباركة على الجميع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* أرسنال يستعيد المركز الثالث بفوزه على وست بروميتش بالبريميرليج
* ميلان يسقط في فخ التعادل أمام كاربي بالدوري الإيطالي
* خيتافي ينتزع فوزا ثمينا أمام ريال سوسيداد بالدوري الإسباني
* هاتريك العربي يقود غرناطة لاكتساح ليفانتي بالدوري الإسباني
* مانشستر يونايتد وريال مدريد يتصدران قائمة الأندية الأعلى دخلا
* خلاف بين كريستيانو رونالدو ووكيل أعماله حول ناديه الجديد
* ريال مدريد يقترب من استعادة جاريث بيل
* يوفنتوس يتعجل إنهاء صفقة موراتا مع ريال مدريد
* بايرن ميونيخ قد يتوج السبت بطلا للدوري الألماني
* هوميلز يزيد الشكوك حول مستقبله مع بروسيا دورتموند
* جوتزه وبنعطية أبرز المرشحين للرحيل عن الدوري الألماني
* بلاتر: حاولت الوساطة في أزمة رئيس بوروندي .. ولم أعد أعاني من فضائح الفساد
* لوبيز مهاجم فياريال: مباراة ريال سوسييداد نهائي على المركز الرابع
* ميلنر: بصمة كلوب بدأت تظهر على أداء ليفربول
* سانشيز أسطورة ريال مدريد: برشلونة يشعر بخوف شديد
* سواريز: ليس أمامنا سوى الفوز بالليجا
* نجم مونشنجلادباخ يوافق على شروط الانتقال إلى أرسنال
* فينجر للجماهير الغاضبة: أرسنال عنوان الكرة الجميلة
* مدرب ريال سوسييداد: الهزيمة من خيتافي مؤلمة للغاية
* مدرب خيتافي: نتمسك بأمل البقاء في الليجا
* إغلاق جزئي لاستاد مارسيليا بفرنسا بسبب شغب الجماهير
* برشلونة يكشف عن التصميم الجديد لملعب كامب نو
* جيجز يقترب من تدريب سيلتيك الاسكلتندي
* فيغولي يعود لتدريبات فالنسيا بعد تنفيذ العقوبة
* فالنسيا يدعم متضرري زلزال الإكوادور
* ديل بوسكي: الكرة الإسبانية تمر بواحدة من أفضل أوقاتها
* جوتزه وبنعطية أبرز المرشحين للرحيل عن الدوري الألماني
* غزل المحلة يوقف انتصارات الإسماعيلي بالتعادل في الدوري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 35 :

* لاس بالماس (-- : --) إسبانيول الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 31 :

* هامبورج (-- : --) فيردر بريمن الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري البرتغالي - الأسبوع 31 :

* بوافيستا (-- : --) بيلينينسيش الساعة: 22:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 7

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 15 :

* الأهلي عطبرة (1 : 2) الهلال
* مريخ الفاشر (2 : 0) مريخ كوستي
* الرابطة كوستي (0 : 0) الأمل عطبرة

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 34 :

* آرسنال (2 : 0) وست بروميتش ألبيون

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 34 :

* ريال سوسييداد (1 : 2) خيتافي
* غرناطة (5 : 1) ليفانتي

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإيطالي - الأسبوع 34 :

* ميلان (0 : 0) كاربي

=====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
الذي يريد تحقيق الألقاب لا يهتم بهوية المنافس

×العنوان أعلاه؛ عبارة عن حكمة خرجت من فم الحارس المصري الشهير عصام الحضري في حوار صحفي، إبان تواجده بالدوري السوداني رفقة المريخ خلال العام (2012)، على المستوى الشخصي أرى أن تلك الجملة تعتبر خارطة طريق لأي فريق يود المنافسة على الألقاب، إذ أنها توضح لنا طريقة تفكير الجيل الذهبي والتاريخي للكرة المصرية الذي نجح في التتويج بكل الألقاب المتاحة سواء أكان ذلك على مستوى المنتخبات أو على مستوى الاندية.

×معلوم أن قرعة البطولة الكونفدرالية أوقعت الكوكب المراكشي (وقعة سوده) أمام المريخ ، نقول وقعة سوده بناءً على كونه فريق عادي في نظر المريخاب، مع ذلك نحن مطالبون باحترام حظوظه، بغض النظر عن كونه فريق يقبع في مؤخرة ترتيب أندية الدوري المغربي، وبغض الطرف عن تأهله بصعوبة لملاقاة المريخ، بفوزه بهدف نظيف في الإياب وتعادله السلبي في الذهاب أمام مولدية وهران الجزائري، فالحقيقة تقول بان كرة القدم تعطي الفريق الذي يتمسك بفرصته ويؤمن بحظوظه أمام أي خصم مهما كان وزنه.

×الفريق المغربي سيدخل في الراحة لمدة أسبوع من الآن ،وذلك يوفر له فرصة استجماع قواه البدنية والذهنية والمعنوية حتى يعود للمنافسة المحلية بغية تحسين أوضاع الفريق في الروليت المحلي لتجنب الهبوط، متكئاً على التحضير بصورة أكثر من ممتازة بعد عودة لاعبيه المصابين ومشاركتهم فعلياً خلال جولة مولودية وهران أمسية الأربعاء الماضي.

×في المقابل يتوقع للمريخ أن يدخل في ضغط كبير خلال الفترة المقبلة بفضل برمجة الدوري الممتاز غير المنتظمة، ما يترتب عليه تهديد توليفة الفريق بالإنهاك جراء المشاركة المستمرة، مع العلم أن الجولة المتوقعة بين الفريقين ستلعب بعد أسبوعين فقط من الآن ، الأمر الذي يفرض على الكرسي الفني تجاوز الفترة القليلة القادمة بأكبر قدر من الحذر واكبر قدر من النقاط بأكبر عدد من اللاعبين.

×المريخ على الورق يُعد المرشح الأبرز لبلوغ دور المجموعتين برسم الكونفدرالية، كما يرشحه المتابعين للتواجد في الأدوار الختامية، لكن حسابات الورق لن تؤهل الفريق وإنما العمل الجاد المنضبط، مع توفير الأجواء المثالية حول الفريق، إضافة إلى إعادة هيكلة قطاع الكرة، وإكمال الجهاز الفني بموافقة البلجيكي إيميال، مع إخضاع المصابين للراحة ومحاولة كسب نتائج المباريات المحلية بأكبر قدر من الحذر إذ أن توليفة المريخ الأساسية لا تحتمل إي غياب يصعب من مهمة الجهاز الفني في المشوار الأفريقي.

×تجربة الجهاز الفني خلال الفترة التي سبقت جولة الوفاق شفت عن نهج مميز في مداورة اللاعبين وتناوبهم على التوليفة الأساسية، ما كفل للمريخ الفوز بالنقاط بأقل الجهود، إضافة إلى توفيرها فرصة المشاركة للبدلاء، والدليل على ذلك استفادة المريخ من الواعد ب"خيت خميس" بعد تعرض مصعب عمر للإصابة، وغير ذلك تعطي المباريات المحلية فرصة طيبة للعناصر قليلة الخبرة فيما يتعلق بالمنافسات الخارجية على غرار النعسان ومجدي وإبراهومة وشمس الفلاح.

×جولتي المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف بالإضافة إلى مباراتي الذهاب والإياب أمام واري وولفز النيجيري تعطيان المريخ أفضلية على الخصم المغربي، بحيث وفرتا الاحتكاك الجيد والخبرة اللازمة للمريخ ولمدربه البلجيكي ونقول الخبرة.. وفي البال تغير خطة اللعب خلال الشوط الثاني من جولة الوفاق بالإضافة إلى درس الاخطاء الفردية والفائدة التي توفرها الجماعية.

في القائم

×الكوكب المركشي بلغ هذا الدور بعد الفوز على بارك يونج الليبري بالفوز عليه ذهاباً بثلاثية نظيفة والخسارة إياباً بهدفين دون رد.

×في الدور الثاني فاز بهدف نظيف على مولودية وهران الجزائري في معركة شرسة تكررت تفاصيلها ذهاباً وإياباً.

×الفريق المغربي توج بلقب الكونفدرالية في العام (1996) وبذلك يتساوى مع المريخ في عدد الألقاب الأفريقية.

×يتفوق عليه الأحمر من خلال التواجد شبه المستمر أفريقياً إضافة إلى نتائجه الكبيرة بجانب عدد مرات التواجد في الادوار الختامية.

×الخبرة الأفريقية تصب في صالح تأهل مريخ السودان.

×أيضاً تواجد المريخ بنصف نهائي الأبطال وتميز مستوياته في الأبطال خلال النسخة الحالية مع المحافظة على بعض إرث الموسم الماضي عوامل تصب في صالح تأهل الكوكب القاهر على حساب الكوكب المرعب.

×المريخ يمكنه بلوغ دور المجموعتين باحترام الخصم.

×حظوظ الأندية العربية كبير جدا للتتويج بلقبي الأبطال والكونفدرالية في ظل منافسة
نسبية من بقية الأندية الأفريقية.

×حتى وأن رفعت أندية الإتحاد الأفريقي شعار: "الكونفدرالية للكونفدراليين"؛ نحن لن نفرط في بطاقة العبور للمجموعات مرتين.

شبك خارجي

# إذا عرفنا كيف فشلنا نفهم كيف ننجح.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ابوجريشة يتراجع عن الاستقالة
 
 
   تفيد المتابعات ان الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي  المريخ تراجع عن الاستقالة التي تقدم بها عقب مباراة الفريق امام وفاق سطيف  الجزائري في دوري ابطال افريقيا .. واشار انه تعرض لضغوطات عنيفة من اعضاء  مجلس الادارة من اجل الاستمرار بالرغم من تمسكي بالاستقالة بعد ان تعرضت  لاساءات بالغة خلال الفترة الماضية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي 
بكري يوسف 
القرعة تمدد إقامة المريخ بشمال إفريقيا

تابع كل عشاق الساحرة المستديرة بالقارة السمراء مراسم إجراءات قرعة بطولتي الكاف للأندية التي جرت بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة حيث يقوم مقر الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم CAF والتي كانت محل إهتمام لكل وسائل الإعلام القارية والعالمية وسط متابعة كبيرة من جماهير الأندية المشاركة وأهل الشأن ومتابعي اللعبة الشعبية الأولى في العالم. 

* كل الذي كان يهمنا هو معرفة منافس المريخ من تلك المراسم وهو ما أسفرت عنه عندما وضعت المارد الأحمر مرة أخرى في مواجهة جديدة مع كرة شمال أفريقيا وغير بعيد عن الجزائر سيذهب المريخ هذه المرة لجارتها المغرب لمنازلة مواطنها فريق الكوكب المراكشي برسم دور ال 16 مكرر في الكونفدريشن كاب.
* قبل إن نخوض في الحديث عن متطلبات التحضير لمباريات الكونفدرالية يجب أن نثبت حقيقة مهمة وهي تشابه أسلوب لعب الكرة في شمال أفريقيا وتقارب مستويات الأندية فيها وفي أغلب الأحيان لا يتعدى فارق النقاط بين المتصدر وفرق المؤخرة أصابع اليد الواحدة أو يزيد بقليل وكلنا تابعنا في العام الماضي كيف أن الفارق بين وفاق سطيف متصدر الدوري الجزائري و متذيل الترتيب كان 10 نقاط حتى قبل 5 جولات من إسدال الستار على المنافسة.
* كما أن منافس الأحمر اليوم الكوكب المراكشي نفسه لا يعبر مستواه المحلي عن ذاك الذي يظهره على المستوى الإفريقي فبالرغم من إحتلاله للمركز الخامس عشر في الدوري المغربي إلا أنه أثبت نجاعة كبيرة وقدم نفسه كخصم شرس إفريقيا ويكفي أنه وصل لهذه المرحلة عبر بوابة مولودية وهران الجزائري بكل إسمه وتاريخه وهو إنذار جدي للمريخ ليكن له كل الإحترام إن أراد العبور على حسابه لمجموعتي البطولة.
* من هذا السرد نحن لا نود أن نصور المنافس على أنه خارق للعادة ولا نضخمه ولكننا نسعى لتحذير المريخ من مغبة الإسترخاء والركون لأحاديث الذين يتناسون عمدا أن كرة القدم لا تعترف بغير العطاء فيتحدثون عن ضعف المنافس ويتسببوا بذلك في قتل الروح المعنوية للزعيم بطريقة غير مباشرة مما يصعب المهمة عليه عند مجئ ساعة الحقيقة. * نحن نسعى لمريخ جاهز من ما جميعه لا يترك شئ للظروف مريخ لا يهاب خصمه ولكن يحترمه ويضع في الحسبان أنه يملك من الطموح والروح مثل التي عنده تماما وهو أيضا يسعى للمضي قدما في درب الإنتصارات وتشريف بلاده لكل ذلك فالحذر الحذر.
* نثق في قدرة المريخ على التعامل مع أى منافس وبما يجعل من كعبه الأعلى وذلك لثقتنا في إخوان راجي وخبراتهم التي إكتسبوها من اللعب المتواصل مع أندية تلك المنطقة وخبر كل الأساليب والتكتيكات التي يتبعها لاعبو فرق الشمال الإفريقي .
* في الموسمين الماضي والحالي خاض الزعيم 10 مباريات بالتمام والكمال مع أندية شمال إفريقيا إثنتين منها أمام الترجي التونسي في الدور الثاني لأبطال العام الماضي وكان التفوق فيها للزعيم وبعدها لعب 6 مباريات أمام الثلاثي الجزائري الإتحاد والعلمة والوفاق في دوري المجموعتين وانتصر في 4 مباريات وتعادل في واحدة وخسر مثلها بإمر الحكم لتتواصل حكاية المريخ مع الأندية الجزائرية ويواجه الوفاق من جديد هذا العام في الدور الثاني للأبطال وأيضا رفض تذوق طعم الخسارة بعد أن خرج متعادلا معه في اللقاءين وخرج بأفضلية أهداف خارج الأرض التي منحت وفاق سطيف تأهلا لا يستحقه بعد المباراة التاريخية للأحمر إيابا في عقد ديار السطايفة.
* أبت القرعة إلا أن تمدد لعلاقة المريخ بأندية الشمال الإفريقي ولكن هذه المرة مع فريق مدينة مراكش الكوكب ليرتفع عدد مواجهات الزعيم مع فرق المنطقة لدستة مباريات وهي فرصة لمواصلة التفوق المريخي السوداني والتأهل على حسابه وفتح الأحضان لإستقبال فريق عربي آخر وتثبيت أركان السيرة الجميلة للمارد الأحمر هناك أكثر وأكثر.
* تعود المريخ على الصدام مع مدرسة شمال إفريقيا جعله خبيرا بها وبالتالي قادرا على التعاطي مع كل أساليبها وهذا بطبيعة الحال يصب في مصلحة الأحمر الذي يمكن أن يقصي المراكشي متى ما تعامل معه بجدية وبعيدا عن الإستهتار أو الإستهانة به لأنه خصم محترم ويملك ذات الدوافع في البحث عن ورقة الترشح لمجموعتي الكونفدرالية.

** نقاط قصيرة **
* على لوك إيمال أن يتعظ من مباراة الذهاب السابقة وأن يجهز فريقه كما يجب لتعويض الجماهير الخروج المر من الأبطال.
* الإنضباط الدفاعي أولا ثم البحث عن التسجيل هكذا ينبغي أن يفكر اللوك.
* إمام البلجيكي أسبوعين لرسم خارطة عبور المغربي وهي فترة كافية جدا لوضع خطة التربص بالمراكشي .
* الفريق في الفورمة فقط ينتظر عودة المصابين وتوفير البيئة الصالحة لإرتداء ثوب الثقة بالنفس لكامل منظومة الفريق.
* تألق المريخ في آخر مبارياته أمام الوفاق يجب تثبيته كنقطة للإنطلاق منها نحو تألق أكبر.
* اذا كان المراكشي كوكب فإن المريخ هو الآخر كوكب ولذلك لا يفل الحديد إلا الحديد.
* وقوف الإعلام والجمهور مع الفريق لرفع المعنويات مطلوب ووصم الخصم بالضعف مرفوض.
* لا نريد للتراخي أن يتسلل لنفوس اللاعبين.
* وفي نفس الوقت لن نطالبهم بالكثير حتى لا يلعبوا تحت الضغط.
** آخر نقطة **
موعدنا غدا إن كان في العمر بقية لأن نقطة تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان
أبوبكر الأمين 
خارطة الطريق للمجموعات

* أخيرا عرفنا البينا والعلينا وأوقعتنا القرعة مع الكوكب المراكشي المغربي في دور الترضية نحو بلوغ دوري مجموعات الكونفدرالية الإفريقية وسيكون اللقاء الأول بالخرطوم 7 مايو في الغالب والثاني بمراكش بعد عشرة أيام منه…

* أستغرب شخصيا من تقييم البعض للفريق المراكشي بأنه فريق متواضع وهذا التقييم الخاطىء هو أول بوادر خروجنا على يديه خاليي الوفاض فيجب أن نحترم خصمنا إذا أردنا الوصول لدوري المجموعات ويجب أن نعرف حجمنا ووضعيتنا بين الفرق الستة عشر حيث قيمنا الاتحاد الافريقي على رأس أندية المستوى الثاني بحكم نتائجنا في السنوات الخمس الماضية إفريقيا…
* الفريق المراكشي مثلنا تماما وصل إلى دور الترضية وذلك يعني أنه فريق محترم وأستغرب للذين أتوا بكل المعلومات عنه وقالوا عنه أنه يعاني أزمة مالية وانه مهدد بالهبوط للدرجة الثانية وما إلى ذلك من كم المعلومات الإنشائي الذي لايقدم ولا يؤخر ولا يلعب لصالحك داخل المستطيل الأخصر…
* الدوري المغربي ليس كالدوري السوداني فهو بالقطع مصنف أفضل منه والمنافسة فيه شرسة للغاية ولا يعرف حتى صافرة حكم آخر مباراة من البطل ومن الهابط والدليل على ذلك ان الفريق المراكشي هو ثالث الموسم الماضي ويقبع حاليا في المركز قبل الأخير…
* ومن مفارقاته في تصفيات الكونفدرالية الحالية أنه لم يفلح في تسجيل ولا هدف واحد في خارج أرضه بينما حقق نتائج كبيرة وأهدافا بالجملة داخل أرضه بالرغم من أنه قابل فرقا مغمورة حققت الفوز عليه في بلدانها ولكنه سحقها في مراكش…
* وهذا يعني أنه إذا أردنا أن نصل لدوري المجموعات ونتخطي الكوكب المراكشي فلابد من وضع خارطة طريق واضحة والجلوس من الآن مع المدرب إيمل لتقييم وضع الفريق الحالي من حيث اصابات اللاعبين وتأهيلهم والتكيف مع مباريات الممتاز وهل برمجتها الحالية في مصلحتنا أم لا؟ وإن كنت من أنصار تأدية مباريات الممتاز لأنها مع فرق المقدمة وتعتبر خير تأهيل واعداد بدلا من المعسكرات الفاشلة..
* ويجب أيضا وبناء على ما تقدم من نتائج الكوكب في الكونفدرالية وفوزه داخل أرضه أن نستفيد من تجربة مباراة الوفاق ونتعلم من درسها بأن الفوز على الكوكب في امدرمان وبعدد كبير من الأهداف هو السبيل الأضمن لتخطيه لأنه شرس جدا على ملعبه ويسانده جمهور متعصب للغاية ويبدو أن لديه استمالة للحكام بدليل أن حكم لقاءه الأخير مع وهران الجزائري أعطاه ضربتي جزاء في ظرف عشرة دقائق أخفق في الأولى وأحرز الثانية التي أهلته لملاقاتنا…
* ما يقلقنا حقا هو الوضع الإداري المتقلب في النادي والورطة التي أوقعتنا فيها التسيير بإعلان قيام الانتخابات في هذا الوقت الحرج ولكننا ظللنا نتابع بدقة ما يدور هذه الأيام من تحركات مكثفة من كبار المريخ مع الوزير لإصدار القرار الصائب وهو حل اللجنة الحالية وتعيين لجنة مقتدرة من كفاءات مالية وخبرات ادارية للتصدي لانجاح استحقاقات الفترة المقبلة وعلى رأسها التسجيلات والكونفدرالية وعلى الأرجح أن يتم الاعلان عن اللجنة الجديدة مطلع مايو…
* وحتى ذلك الحين إن صح الامر فثمة أمور لابد من حسمها الآن وأولها موقف أبوجريشة هل هو مستقيل أم مستمر وإذا استقال بالفعل فيجب إصدار قرار مستعجل بتعيين رئيس جديد للقطاع الرياضي واقترح الدكتور أسامة الشاذلي لخبراته الإدارية والطبية ولاخلاصه التام وانا أراه متابعا بالحضور لكل التدريبات حتى وهو خارج الاطار الرسمي…
* كما يجب أن يشمل التعيين مدربا عاما غير ذي أنفة في التعالي على الخواجات واعتبار نفسه أفضل منهم على غرار برهان ومحسن ولكن إذا رضيا بأن يكونا تحت إمرة الخواجة ويتعهدا بالإخلاص وعدم دفن المحافير فمرحبا بهما والا فاليتم تعيين أحد قدامى اللاعبين ولكن في غير وجود حاتم محمد أحمد لأن النفوس لن تكون متطايبة بالرغم من أن ذلك عار وألف عار وعيب وألف عيب أن نرى أبناء النادي يتناحرون في أمور شخصية ويتناسون مصلحة الكيان العليا…
* ومع استمرارنا في وضع خارطة الطريق للوصول للمجموعات فيجب أيضا أن يتصدى الصفوة قروبات ورجال أعمال وأقطاب لمسألة حقوق الجهاز الفني واللاعبين وأن نبدأ فورا كما ذكرت بالأمس نفرة مايو ونخصصها لذلك وأن يكون هدفنا المليار وأكثر لأن الوضع الاداري المتقلب الآن ومحدودية تحركات التسيير في هذا الملف الحساس وعدم حسمه بالكامل طيلة شهورها العشرة الماضية يستوجب على الصفوة التصدي له بكل جدية وحسم وحزم من الآن لأن الوقت يمر سريعا…
* يعود الزعيم اليوم لمعانقة جماهيره من خلال التدريب الرئيسي مساء اليوم عقب العودة من الجزائر أمس حيث أحسنت الجماهير استقباله في المطار وبالورود وأتمنى أن تواصل الجماهير ذلك من خلال تمرين اليوم ومباراة الغد مع الخرطوم الوطني وأن تركب الصعب وتسير قوافل خلف الزعيم لكل من الأبيض وكادوقلي وشندي مواصلة لرفع الروح المعنوية للاعبين والجهاز الفني…
* المنطق يقول في ملف التسجيلات ونسبة لضيق الوقت
وضبابية الموقفين الإداري والمالي أن نعد ألوك أكيج بدنيا ونفسيا ليحل مكان كريم الحسن وأن نعيد تسجيل أيمن سعيد لأنه يحمل الجنسية وان نعيد ديديه ليبري مكان أوكرا الذي لم يقدم ما يشفع له هذا الموسم لان مصلحة الكيان فوق كل اعتبار…
* أقول ذلك لأن الوقت ليس في الصالح وأن نلعب على المضمون الذي لن يكلفنا مبالغ طائلة خير من أن نعيد تجربة كريم بكل مآسيها وأعلم بأنهما أي أيمن وليبري يمكن أن يستلما ولو جزء يسير من مقدم العقد والمتأخرات إن وجدت وبذلك لن نرهق انفسنا ماليا…
* وأعتقد أن ذلك يكفي لان نجاح علي جعفر وعودة الثقة له وللجماهير فيه وفوق ذلك رضا الجهاز الفني عليه يغنينا عن تسجيل بطيخة مقفولة وما ينطبق على علي جعفر ينطبق على بخيت خميس وهما المركزان اللذان كانا يشغلا بالنا ولكن بالطبع الآن وفي ظل الوضع الاداري والمالي أصبحنا مطمئنين لهما ونتمنى معهما عودة الثقة لامير كمال ونكون بذلك قد وضعنا في بطوننا كل بطيخ الصيف…

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاااااااااااااجل وحصريا ديربي تنفرد بايقاف بث قناة الملاعب …وهذا ماحدث من الأمن !!!

ديربي سبورت :الخرطوم
تم إيقاف بث قناة الملاعب الرياضية السودانية بشكل مفاجئ منتصف ليلة أمس  الخميس دونما معرفة الأسباب الحقيقية لذلك والتي تجتهد ديربي سبورت  للإلمام بها ونشر مزيد من المعلومات عما حدث للقناة الوليدة التي نجحت في  بث مواجهتي المريخ ووفاق سطيف الجزائري مباشرة من ستاد المريخ وسطيف وبدأت  تنطلق بقوة . وتشير تحريات ديربي المؤكدة ان جهاز الأمن والمخابرات الوطني  إستدعى ثلاثة من مسؤولي القناة بينهم مديرها عقب بث الملاعب لمواجهة المريخ  وسطيف وحقق معهم عن كيفية حصولهم عليها ! ولم يوجه لهم أي تهمة محددة خاصة  أن مسؤولي القناة حصلوا على الموافقات اللازمة لبث المباراة وأعلنوا في كل  وسائل الاعلام عن بثهم لمباراة المريخ والوفاق التي أدخلت للقناة إعلانات  ورعاة كانوا مثار سؤال لدى مسؤولي جهاز الامن ! ديربي سبورت تعدكم بنشر  المزيد لاحقا ان شاءالله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته مساء اليوم استعداداً لمواجهة الخرطوم غداً
 
 


لن  يجد المريخ أي وقت للراحة عقب عودة بعثة الفريق من الجزائر ظهر أمس حيث  ينتظر أن يعود الفريق للتدريبات مساء اليوم ويؤدي مراناً على ملعبه  استعداداً للمباراة المهمة التي تنتظره أمام الخرطوم الوطني غداً في بطولة  الدوري الممتاز وسيعمل الجهاز الفني للفريق بقيادة البلجيكي لوك ايمال على  تكثيف الجرعات التدريبية للاعبين والاطمئنان أكثر على جاهزية الفريق للقاء  الغد الذي سيدخله المريخ بغرض الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث حتى يواصل  مطاردته للهلال على صدارة الدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* العميد عامر: لابد من احترام المراكشي اذا أردنا بلوغ المجموعات
 
 

أبدى  العميد عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام لنادي المريخ ترحيبه بمواجهة فريقه  للكوكب المراكشي المغربي في دور الترضية من البطولة الكونفدرالية لافتاً  إلى أن القرعة لم تقسو على فريقه كثيراً بعد أن أوقعته مع الفريق المغربي  لكنه شدّد على أهمية أن يحترم المريخ منافسه المغربي اذا أراد التأهل  لمرحلة المجموعات من البطولة الكونفدرالية، ورأى عامر أن المستوى المقنع  الذي قدمه المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف في جولة الإياب وساعده في التفوق على  أصحاب الأرض بشهادة الجميع بما في ذلك جماهير الوفاق من شأنه أن يرسل رسالة  قوية لكل المنافسين الذين سيضعهم حظهم العاثر في مواجهة الأحمر في  الكونفدرالية وأضاف: المريخ قادم من دوري الأبطال بنتائج جيدة وبمعنويات  عالية لأن الجماهير كانت سعيدة برغم خروج فريقها من دوري الأبطال لأن  الأحمر أحسن المظهر وأثبت بأنه يستطيع أن يفعل الكثير في الكونفدرالية حتى  يحقق أحلام وطموحات جماهيره التي لم تقصّر على الإطلاق وقامت بدورها على  أكمل وجه في التشجيع والمساندة وأضاف: المريخ أصبح يلعب بتمرس خارج أرضه  لذلك نجح في تفادي الخسارة أمام الوفاق وقهر واري وولفز النيجيري في عقر  داره وبالتالي يستطيع أن يحقق أفضل النتائج في الكونفدرالية مشيراً إلى أن  الأحمر الآن في أفضل حالاته ويمكن أن يصبح في وضعية أفضل بكثير عندما يواجه  منافسه المغربي ويستعيد مجهودات جميع اللاعبين الذين افتقدهم في الفترة  الأخيرة بعامل الإصابة واللعب الضاغط في الدوري، وأكد عامر احترامهم التام  للكوكب المراكشي الذي سبق وأن نال كأس الاتحاد الأفريقي عام 1992 مشيراً  إلى أن وصول الكوكب إلى هذه المرحلة دليل على أنه فريق جيد ومحترم وينبغي  أن يتحسب له المريخ حتى يتمكن من التفوق عليه وشدّد عامر على أهمية وقفة  الجميع خلف المريخ في هذه المرحلة المهمة وأن يُحظى بالدعم الجماهيري  المطلوب حتى تقوم الجماهير الحمراء بدورها على أكمل وجه في التشجيع  والمساندة لمساعدة الأحمر في الوصول لمجموعات الكونفدرالية وبعدها ستبدأ  الانطلاقة القوية للمريخ حتى الظفر باللقب الأفريقي بمشيئة الله وراهن عامر  على القدرات العالية للاعبي المريخ والتي ستعينهم على تخطي منافسهم  المغربي لكنه شدّد على أهمية تفادي الأخطاء القاتلة لأنها كانت سبباً  مباشراً في خروج المريخ من دوري الأبطال على يد الوفاق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*   ابوجريشة: نثق في قدرات نجوم المريخ في الترشح للمرحلة المقبلة 

 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ الكابتن عادل  ابوجريشة ان المريخ ان لاعبي المريخ مؤهلون لتجاوز فريق الكوكب المراكشي و  التأهل الي المجموعات مبينا ان المريخ عرف الكرة العربية جيدا وظل يلعب  معها في الفترة الاخيرة وانه لم يسبق له اللعب ضد اندية المغرب و لكن الامر  لا يختلف كثيرا و ان المريخ بمثلما اقصى من قبل اندية عريقة لن يودع  البطولة مهما كانت قوة منافسه لانه اصبح بالنسبة له كتاب مفتوح وسيعمل على  تحقيق الفوز عليه في الخرطوم ومنعه من هز شباك وكشف كابيلا في تصريحات  لعالم النجوم وعد قطعه نجوم المريخ بتجاوز اي فريق يقف امامه في  الكونفدرالية و التأهل على حسابه وتعويض جماهير المريخ التي وقفت الى  جانبهم في الفترة الاخيرة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب المريخ يرحب بمواجهة المغربي
 
 
رحّب  البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للمريخ في تغريدة على صفحته الرسمية على  الفيس بوك بمواجهة الكوكب المراكشي المغربي في دور الترضية من البطولة  الكونفدرالية وقال ايمال إنه حريص على تجهيز فريقه بشكل مناسب لمباراتي  المغربي حتى يتمكن الفريق من تحقيق الفوز في المباراتين وبلوغ مرحلة  المجموعات من البطولة الكونفدرالية وتمنى ايمال فقط أن يوفر مجلس الإدارة  الأجزاء الملائمة إلى جانب تكثيف الجرعات الطبية للمصابين حتى يكونوا في  قمة الجاهزية عند مواجهة الفريق المغربي ولفت ايمال إلى أن المواجهة في كل  الأحوال لن تكون سهلة لأن الكوكب فريق محترم ويسعى هو الآخر للتغلب على  المريخ والتأهل على حسابه للمجموعات ولذلك سيكونون أكثر حرصاً وتصميماً على  التغلب على الفريق المغربي والتأهل على حسابه للمجموعات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ الفاشر يقفز 4 مراكز بثنائية في كوستي بالدوري السوداني

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


حقق مريخ الفاشر السوداني فوزا جديدا، هو الثاني له على التوالي بملعبه، بنتيجة 2-0 على ضيفه مريخ كوستي، بملعب النقعة بمدينة الفاشر غرب السودان ضمن الأسبوع 15 من بطولة الدوري.

أحرز هدفي مريخ الفاشر مهاجمه الصاعد الصادق شلش في الدقيقتين 38، 87.

ورفع المريخ الفاشر رصيده إلى 18 نقطة، ويعزز ترتيبه ليصبح التاسع بدلا من الـ13، بينما تجمد المريخ كوستي عند 10 نقاط.

وظهر الفريقان بشكل متكافئ في الأداء خلال الشوط الأول، ولكن مريخ الفاشر كان الأكثر وصولا للمرمى، حتى جاءت الدقيقة 38 التي شهدت مخالفة أمام منطقة الجزاء، لمصلحة أصحاب الأرض ارتكبت مع النيجيري ديفيد إيلينا والذي نفذ كرة ردها الحارس فتابعها الصادق شلش في المرمى محرزا الهدف الأول.

وفي الشوط الثاني، سعى مريخ كوستي عن طريق لاعب وسطه تعبان العودة للمباراة، إلا أن الفريق كان يلعب بلا روح، ومع ذلك كاد البديل فرفور أن يعدل النتيجة من أول لمسة له من تسديدة زاحفة قوية تصدى لها حارس مريخ الفاشر في الدقيقة 81.

ونجح الصادق شلش في مضاعفة النتيجة لفريقه بالهدف الثاني من مجهود فردي رائع اخترق به دفاع كوستي وسدد كرة ارضية قوية على يسار الحارس في الدقيقة 87.

وفي مباراة أخرى بمدينة كوستي جنوب السودان، فرض فريق الأمل عَطْبَرَة التعادل السلبي على مضيفه الرابطة، ليرفع الأخير رصيده إلى 16 نقطة، والأمل إلى 18 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يعزز صدارته للدوري السوداني بفوزه على الأهلي عطبرة

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

عزز فريق الهلال صدارته لبطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم، بفوز جديد خارج ملعبه على مضيفه الأهلي عطبرة بنتيجة 2-1 مساء اللخميس بمدينة عطبرة شمال السودان، وذلك ضمن الأسبوع الـ19 من البطولة.

أحرز للهلال مدثر كاريكا في الدقيقتين 40 و42، وكان الثاني من ركلة جزاء، بينما أحرز للأهلي عطبرة محمد الرشيد في الدقيقة 72.

ورفعت النتيجة رصيد الهلال إلى 40 نقطة، بينما تجمد رصيد الأهلي عطبرة في 14 نقطة. 

فرضت الصرامة التكتيكية من جانب الهلال والأهلي عطبرة نفسها فغابت الحيوية الفنية، ولكن الهلال كشف عن شخصيته تدريجيًا وحصل على ركلتي زاوية بمرور في الدقيقة 20.

وفي المقابل اعتمد أصحاب الأرض علي الهجمات المرتدة ،التي لم تخلو من الخطورة، بواسطة النيجيري ميشوت كاسالي، وتألق الحارس يونس الطيب وأنقذ فريقه من هدف التقدم.

وفي الدقيقة 29 أضاع محمدعبد الرحمن أضمن فرص الهلال لتمر كرته فوق المرمى.

في الدقيقة 40 افتتح كاريكا التسجيل لفريقه مستفيدًا من تمريرة أبوعاقلة، وبعد هدف التقدم الهلالي، حاول أصحاب الأرض تعديل النتيجة، ولكن براعة الحارس يونس الطيب أفسدت كرة محمد حقار.

في الدقيقة الأخيرة من الشوط الأول احتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء للهلال نتيجة لعرقلة الحارس عوض كافي للمهاجم محمد عبد الرحمن داخل المنطقة، لينال علي إثرها الورقة الصفراء الأولي، لينبري للركلة محمد عبد الرحمن بنفسه لترطم بالقائم وتجد المتابع كاريكا ليعيدها إلى داخل الشباك كهدف ثان للأزرق.

وفي الشوط الثاني واصل الهلال أفضليته التي أنهى عليها الشوط الأول، وهدد مرمى مضيفه بالعديد من الكرات.

وعلى عكس مجريات اللعب نجح محمد الرشيد في إحراز هدف تقليص الفارق للأهلي عطبرة في الدقيقة 72 مستفيدا من رمية تماس لعبت داخل الصندوق فحولها محمد برأسه في المرمى

وفي الدقيقة 81 أضاع بشة فرصة مؤكدة حين تسلم تمريرة محمد عبد الرحمن داخل الصندوق فواجه الحارس عوض كافي الذي تألق وحول التسديدة القوية لركلة زاوية.

وحصل الهلال بعدها على عدة ركنيات ولكنها لم تثمر عن هدف.

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا الاخوة الافاضل على المجهود والاضافة
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*صباحاتك خير ياعبدالمنعم
عساك بخير وعافيه
مشتلقين والله
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
أضبط.. مخطط خبيث لدعم الهلال
* آخر تقليعة من تقليعات الإستهداف لإتحاد الكرة الفاشل إدارياً ومدمن المجاملات مخططه الغريب والمستهدِف للمريخ بتحويل قمة الدورة الأولى بين الفريقين إلى الدورة الثانية
* هلالاب الإتحاد وبمعاونة من البقية ظلوا يؤكدون إنحيازهم الفاضح والمخجل والقبيح والسخيف والسمج للهلال دون حياء ودون إحترام لمناصبهم وما داموا لا يحترمون مناصبهم ولا ما هو مطلوب منهم فهذا يتطلب من كل مريخي غيور وصادق عدم إحترامهم أبداً ما داموا يستهدفون المريخ لأجل مجاملة الهلال
* صمت أهل المريخ على تجاوزات الإتحاد والفوضى التي ظل يمارسها في إدارته للنشاط هي السبب الرئيسي في إستمراء هذا الإتحاد غير المحترم لدينا في إستهداف المريخ
* لكم أن تتخيلوا يا جمهور المريخ إتحاد معتصم جعفر ومجدي وأسامة يخططون لنقل قمة الدورة الأولى للدورة الثانية وهذا يعني أن المباراة ستقام عقب إنتهاء فترة التسجيلات النصفية وسيكون الهلال قد رمم صفوفه بإرتياح ويقابل المريخ بشكل مختلف وببساطة يتم تحويل قمة الدورة الأولى للثانية لأجل عيون الهلال حتى يعالج كل مواضع القصور في فريقه.
* هل تسبب المريخ في إرتكاب الهلال خطأ شطب محترفيه سيسيه ونيلسون والشيخ موكورو وأبيكو؟
* وهل المريخ هو سبب مشاكل الهلال الإدارية التي أحدثت شرخاً كبيراً وسط جمهوره وحولت مدرجاته إلى نيران مشتعلة وكادت أن تُزهق فيها الأرواح؟
* لو صمتت لجنة التسيير على محاولة خطوة إتحاد الفشل الإداري بتحويل قمة الدورة الأولى للدورة الثانية فستجد نفسها في نفق ضيق وحرج بالغ مع جمهور المريخ الثائرة التي ملت وكرهت إستهداف الإتحاد العام
* لجنة التسيير مطالبة بمناهضة أي قرار يهدف لتحويل قمة الدورة الأولى للدورة الثانية حتى لو دعا الأمر لحسب الفريق من بطولة الممتاز هذه البطولة التافهة والحقيرة التي فقدت كل أشكال التنافس النزيه وفقدت شرفها نهائياً بفعل ممارسات من يشرفون عليها إدارياً
* الدوري الممتاز منافسة باطلة وغير مشرفة ولا تستحق مشاركة المريخ فيها في ظل الفساد المستشري في جسدها عبر أداء حكامها السيئ والقبيح ومجاملتهم المتكررة للهلال على حساب المريخ
* لجنة التسيير أمام إمتحان تاريخي حال أصدر إتحاد الفشل الإداري قراراً بتحويل قمة الدورة الأولى للثانية
* أعلنوا الإتحاد العام منطقة خاصة لتقديم كل أشكال الدعم والعون للهلال ولا تستحوا مع قناعتنا الكاملة أنكم لا تعرفون الحياء من أفعالكم الإدارية
* يكفي الفوضى التي صاحبت الموسم السابق من سيناريوهات سخيفة ووضيعة وتمت (سلفقة) الموسم بقرارات مضحكة قللت من قدر الإتحاد كثيراً
* جمهور المريخ مطالب بالتصدي بقوة لأي محاولة لتحويل المباراة المذكورة للدورة الثانية وحال صدر القرار ووافقت عليه لجنة التسيير أو أي لجنة أخرى فلابد من تقديم درس تاريخي حتى لا يتجرأ كائن على العبث بحقوق وقيم المريخ العظيم
* محاولة الإتحاد أو نيته بتحويل المباراة لتلعب في الدورة الثانية قرار يدعو للترحم على حالنا الرياضي ويكشف حجم المعاناة التي تعيشها الكرة السودانية تحت قيادة هذا الإتحاد
* لن نحلم بتقدم النشاط الرياضي خطوة ما دام الذهنية الإدارية التي تدير النشاط تتحرك بمبدأ مساعدة نادٍ بعينه على حساب المريخ وحينما نقول على حساب المريخ لأن الزعيم هو المنافس الوحيد للهلال على منصات التتويج بالبطولات المحلية
* لماذا لا يعلن الإتحاد العام نفسه عبداً مطيعاً وخادماً للهلال ويريحنا ويستريح وننصح معتصم جعفر وأعوانه بتحويل اللافتة المكتوبة على مدخل الإتحاد إلى (إتحاد مساعدة الهلال العاصمي)
* الكرة في ملعب الجمهور لمناهضة أي محاولة لمثل هذه المخططات القبيحة التي تفرغ التنافس من مضمونه وتكرس للعبث والفوضى ومجاملة من يتجاوز الحدود مثل الهلال الذي فعل ما يحلو له الموسم السابق فلم يجد من يردعه بل تمت مجاملته بعدم العقاب وهذا الموسم ها هي الهدايا تستمر دون حرج.
توقيعات متفرقة
* أوقعت قرعة دور الترضية المريخ مع الكوكب المراكشي المغربي ولا نقول إن خصم المريخ قوي وغيرها من العبارات ولكن فقط نقول إن المريخ الحالي أصبح مرعباً لخصومه وقد ولى زمان الخوف من الخصوم وساء من شمال أفريقيا أو غربها أو جنوبها
* الزعيم مضى بعيداً ونثق ثقة كبيرة في قدرته على الترقي لمجموعات الكونفيدرالية.. فقط مطلوب جهد إداري خاص يا سعادة بالباشمهندس ونسي.
* إختيار موفق للغاية للجنة التسجيلات المريخية برئاسة اللواء كمال شقاق وعصام مزمل مقرراً وعضوية مازدا وعادل أمين وعادل أبو جريشة.. فقط ننصح بتوفير المال اللازم.
* توفير المال يعني نجاح التسجيلات ولا نريد إحراج اللجنة بعدم توفير المال ويكفي ما صاحب تسجيلات نوفمبر الفائت.
* تعيين الأخ أبو هريرة حسين مستشاراً لوزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم قراراً وفقاً وصائباً من سعادة الفريق أول ركن مهندس عبد الرحيم محمد حسين والي الخرطوم.
* شخصياً كنت أتمنى أبو هريرة وزيراً مكان اليسع مع كامل الإحترام للوزير الحالي ولكن أبو هريرة خبير بالعمل الرياضي بصورة ممتازة ويجد قوبلاً مطلقاً من أهل الوسط الرياضي بمختلف ألوانهم ولا نتردد في القول إن ولاية الخرطوم خسرت بإبتعاد أبو هريرة.
* وبالتأكيد لن نهنئ الأخ أبو هريرة بالمنصب الجديد بقدرما نهنئ ولاية الخرطوم لأنها كسبت إدارياً يجيد فن الإدارة الذي يقود إلى تحقيق النجاح ويكفي ما حققه الرجل من تفوق واضح على مستوى ملف الناشئين من قبل.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*احمد محمد الحاج
رحيق رياضي
قرعة الكونفدرالية 


* تتحوّل أنظار عشّاق الأحمر ظهيرة اليوم صوب مقر الكاف بالقاهرة لمتابعة قرعة دور الترضية المؤهّل لدور مجموعات بطولة الكونفدرالية للموسم الجاري (2016).

* شخصياً مازلت عند رأيي الذي دونته قبل عام تقريباً بأن تقليد الإتحاد الافريقي لنظيره الأوروبي بخصوص الفرق المغادرة من (الأبطال) لمنازلة الفرق التي تجاوزت دور ال (16) الكونفدرالية فيه إجحام وظلم كبير لأندية الكونفدرالية.

* فالمقارنة معدومة تماماً بين الإتحاد الأوروبي ونظيره الافريقي من نواحي تنظيمية ومادية وتسويقية.

* حتى قدرات الأندية الافريقية لا تتسق مع نهج الكاف بتحوّل الفرق المغادرة من الأبطال للكونفدرالية لأن الخبرة والتمرّس ستصب بلا شك في مصلحة فرق الأبطال الهابطة للكونفدرالية على حساب طموح أندية اجتهدت وعبرت (ثلاثة أدوار) لتتفاجأ بخصم قوي هابط من المنافسة الأولى ويقصيها في دور ال (16) مكرر.

* أما في أوروبا فيكفي أن فريقين فقط من الفرق الهابطة من الأبطال للدوري الأوروبي بلغت الدور نصف النهائي.

* بينما بلغ مجموعات كونفدرالية العام المنصرم (خمسة أندية) هابطة من الأبطال.

* المهم، انقضت رحلة الأحمر (بحسرة) على ضياع فرصة المواصلة في دوري أبطال افريقيا وتحوّل لبطولة الكونفدرالية التي سيعرف خصمه فيها ظهيرة اليوم بإذن الله.

* لنطوي صفحة الأبطال ونبدأ بفتح كتاب (الكونفدرالية) لمواصلة التواجد الافريقي والقتال حتى الرمق الأخير للفرصة الحالية بعيداً عن التشاؤم أو الإستخفاف ببطولة الكونفدرالية.

* مازلنا في ماراثون التنافس الافريقي وعلى الجميع أن لا يرمي المنديل لأننا نملك الفرصة في مواصلة المشوار.

* قرعة الأبطال ظهيرة اليوم ستراعي تصنيف الأندية بطريقة المجموعتين.

* بحيث سيتم تقسيم الأندية (الثمانية) المغادرة من الأبطال حسب التصنيف من (1) إلى (8) ونفس الأمر بالنسبة لأندية الكونفدرالية.

* وهذا يعني أن الأندية صاحبة التصنيف الأعلى في الأبطال من (1 إلى 4) ستتبارى مع الأندية صاحبة التصنيف الأدنى في الكونفدرالية أي من (5 إلى 8).

* بينما أندية الكونفدرالية صاحبة التصنيف من (1 – 4) ستنازل أندية الأبطال من (5 – 8).

* في العام الماضي تم تقسيم الفرق الستة عشر بواقع (8) من الأبطال ومثلها من الكونفدرالية على النحو التالي.

* التصنيف الأول للأبطال :  الأهلي (مصر) - الترجي (تونس) - الصفاقسي (تونس) - (ليوبار الكونغو)


* التصنيف الثاني للأبطال :  الرجاء (المغرب) - استاد (مالي) - سانجا بولوندي (الكونغو) - كالوم (غانا).

* التصنيف الأول للكونفدرالية :  الزمالك (مصر) - النجم الساحلي (تونس) - أورلاندو بايرتس (جنوب إفريقيا)  فيتا كلوب (الكونغو)

* التصنيف الثاني للكونفدرالية :  الافريقي (تونس) - أسيك (كوت ديفوار) - هارتس أوف أوك (غانا) - واري ولفز (نيجيريا).

* وهذا يعني أن المريخ سيتفادى في كل الأحوال كل من (الترجي التونسي) و (الفتح الرباطي المغربي) صاحبا أعلى تصنيفين في مسابقة الكونفدرالية وسيكون الأحمر ضمن الأربعة فرق الأولى في تصنيف الأبطال.

* فالفرق المصنفة في الأبطال هي (النجم الساحلي التونسي (أو) إنييمبا النيجيري ومازيمبي الكونجولي والمريخ السوداني والملعب المالي) أمام بقية الفرق الأربعة فهي غير مصنفة ولا تملك أي رصيد من النقاط (الأهلي طرابلس – الشباب التنزاني – بجاية الجزائري – صن داونز الجنوب افريقي).

* المشكلة التي ستواجه الكاف هي أن جميع الفرق الأخرى بالكونفدرالية (الملعب القابسي التونسي – ساجرادا الأنجولي – المقاصة المصري – مونانا الجابوني – ميدياما الغاني) وهي الفرق التي تأهلت للدور الحاسم في الكونفدرالية إضافة للفائز من مباراة (الكوكب المراكشي المغربي ومولودية وهران الجزائري) بلا أي رصيد من النقاط.

* فكيف سيتم تقسيمها إلى قسمين؟ وعلى ماذا سيعتمد في تفادي صدام الأندية المصنفة في الأبطال مع كل من (الترجي) والفتح المغربي المصنفين.

* إبان كتابة هذه المادة تأهّل الأهلي المصري بهدف قاتل في مرمى الشباب التنزاني بعد أن أضاف الحكم المالي (مامادو كيتا) (خمس) دقائق وقت مضاف !!

* حاجة أخيرة كده :: المريخ سيواجه أحد أندية (الملعب القابسي التونسي – ساجرادا الأنجولي – المقاصة المصري – مونانا الجابوني – ميدياما الغاني) و (الكوكب المراكشي المغربي أو مولودية وهران الجزائري).
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*عمر الجندي 

الصدي 

تهيئة الاجواء الجيدة  طريق للمجموعات

* أوقعت القرعة فريق الكوكب المراكشي المغربي في مسار الزعيم .

* الأحمر كان الأقرب لولا تفلتات المجنونة التي رفضت أن تخضع لمن أجزل لها العطاء.

* حالياً المريخ هو الأقوى والأعلى كعباً والأوفر خبرة, ولن يكرر أخطاء مباراتي الوفاق.

* التأهل لدوري المجموعات من الكونفدرالية من جانب المريخ هو الوضع الطبيعي.

* شاهدنا مباراة المراكشي ووهران الجزائري ووضح بأن المغربي يعتمد على التحكيم في المقام الأول في المباريات المقامة باستاده.

* احتسب ضربتي جزاء صعدا بالمراكشي.

* الغريبة ان اخواننا في العرضة شمال تم احتساب ضربتي جزاء لهم وبرضوا طاروا.

* بس أديهم الفصاحة.. وطول اللسان ورصيدهم صفر.

* لا يوجد أي عذر للمريخ بعدم التأهل للمجموعات.

* المباراة تقام في السابع من شهر مايو.

* أمامنا فرصة كبيرة للتجهيز والإعداد والترتيبات.

* كما أن مباريات الدوري الممتاز ستساهم بقدر كبير في تفوق الأحمر.

* مباريات على شاكلة مواجهة الخرطوم الوطني وهلال كادوقلي وهلال الأبيض.

* محصلتها الفوز على المراكشي بثلاثية نظيفة على أقل تقدير.

* والانتصارات لا تأتي بالتمني.

* علينا مواصلة الدعم والمساندة للاعبين ورفع روحهم المعنوية.

* وعلى اللاعبين رد الدين للجمهور الوفي بتحقيق انتصار كاسح في الذهاب وحتى لا تتكرر فصول ماسأة الوفاق.

* بكل المقاييس.. وبكل اللغات المريخ مؤهل لكتابة التاريخ على حساب الكوكب المراكشي.

صدى ثانٍ

* صدق من قال بأن الرياضة سفارة.

* وأصدق من طبق المقولة على ارض الواقع هو المريخ السوداني.

* في العام الحالي سعت صحيفة الهداف الجزائرية للايقاع بين مسئولي الوفاق وإداريي ولاعبي المريخ بإزكاء نار الفتنة.. إلا أن الزعيم فوّت عليهم الفرصة بحسن التعامل.

* وكان لعضو التعبئة المريخي فضل المولى محمد علي دوراً كبيراً بالطواف مع حمار رئيس الوفاق والحارس خضيرمة في الملعب ووجد الحدث الإشادة والتقدير من الجمهور الجزائري ونقلته الفضائيات الجزائرية.

* كما حضر حمار إلى مدرجات جمهور المريخ وحيا الجمهور مشيراً بأنها كانت خير معين للاعبين.

* وقد أدت لجنة التعبئة دورها على أكمل وجه وسطرت رسالة بأن كرة القدم سفارة وتسامح وروح رياضية.

* حاول البعض افراغ الرياضة من معانيها السامية إلا أن التعبئة أوضحت لهم المسار الصحيح.

* نخلع القبعات تقديراً لكل من تحمل المشاق وغادر مع الفريق وشجع وآزر في الجزائر.

* وتحية أكثر تقديراً للجنة التعبئة المريخية.

آخر الأصداء

* الأهلة تابعوا القرعة باهتمام بالغ وترقب وتوجس كبير أكثر من أهل الملك.

* وإذا عُرف السبب بطل العجب.

* كانوا يمنون النفس كعادتهم بوقوع الأحمر في مواجهة أخطر وأقوى الفرق.

* ليشفوا غلهم وحقدهم ويشاهدون المريخ خاسراً بالرباعية والخماسية ويعود أدراجه للتنافس المحلي.

* وبعد القرعة كالمعتاد بخسوا المراكشي بمقولة حمام ميت.

* هو في حمام ميت أكثر من النظر للذين يلعبون وليست لديهم دورة تنافسية.

* لا تهاون لا استهتار وكل فرق شمال افريقيا قوية.

* الاستعداد المبكر طريقنا.

* المريخ لا يهاب احد.. بل كل الفرق تخشاه.

* والمراكشي يرتعد خوفاً من مواجهة المريخ.

* علينا استغلال الرعب بأهداف في مرمى المراكشي.

* سيندم أهل مراكش على اليوم الذي أوقعهم في مواجهة من لا يرحم.

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*هيثم صديق 
من هنا وهناك
محاولة نزع اللقب بالتعب


وها هي الأرض

تغطت بالتعب

والبحار اتخذت شكل الفراغ

وأنا مقياس رسم للتواصل والرحيل

يا الله ويا للشعور بما لا يقال ومصطفى سيد احمد يغني.. يشرح جسد الكلمات.. ويطرز لها لحنا مثل عرائس الموالد.

مصطفى سيد أحمد في مريم الأخرى يكاد يصبح مثل حملات التطعيم ضد الشلل لما يزور المتطوعون البيوت بيتا بيتا ويعلمون أصابع الأطفال.

مصطفى كاد يدق الأبواب بابا بابا.. ليتأكد هل وصلتك متعة الاستماع الى أنجبتني مريم الأخرى قوافي

ثم اهدتني المنافي

هكذا قد خبروني.

وكان لصديق لي أمنية مجنونة ان يكون سؤال شمو ومصطفى في مريم الأخرى في كل امتحان، أساس وثانوي وكل انتر فيو

هل أنا أبدو حزينا

أم أنا العاشق والمعشوق حينا

أم أنا البحر الذي لا يأمل الآن السفينة.

.....

الأرض التغطت بالتعب دي حاكت المريخ وهو يجابه ببرمجة قاتلة لأجل ان ينزف النقاط.. لأجل ان ينال نادي البلنتات بطولة الدوري.. ولهم الحق اذا ما فعلوا ذلك فما فرعن فرعون هو عدم قول لا. له.

المريخ يلعب مباريات متتالية مع سفر.. ومن عجب ان مباراته الاخيرة أمام الهلال قد أجلت لأجل غير مسمى مع بعض تسريبات ان المباراة ستحول لتلعب في الدورة الثانية حتى يتسنى للمدلل ان يلملم أطرافه ويتخلص من لاعبيه الانايين ويأتي بآخرين.. ان صدق هذا الامر فعلى المريخ الانسحاب فورا فيبدو ان هناك مؤامرة لتعويض الهلال في هذا الموسم بعد انسحابه سابقا من الدوري ومكافأته باللعب الافريقي وليته لم يلعب فقد مرمط سمعة الكرة السودانية بانهزامه من فريق بلا دوري ولا ارض ولا جمهور.

.........

أوقعت القرعة المريخ في مواجهة الكوكب المراكشي وستلعب المباراة في زمن قريب جدا في السودان أولا وهي مباراة تحتاج الى تجهيز نوعي ولابد من اعطائها الاهمية التي تليق بها..المريخ هو ممثل السودان الاوحد بعد تساقط الآخرين كأوراق الخريف...

المستوى الذي قدمه المريخ أمام سطيف بلا شك قد أرعب المغاربة والمستغربين وسيحاولون اقصاء المريخ وهو حق مشروع لهم ومستحيل باذن الله.

المريخ الذي أخرس الجزائر سيخرس بلا شك المغاربة...في مباراة تحت عنوان.. الكواكب احتفلوا بالقمر...

.......

متبلتن كاريكا لا يزال يحرز في ركلات العزاء الترجيحية...وكيف لا والحكام يلبسون لبس حراس الهلال...أمس ظننت ان الهلال يلعب ضد أهلي القاهرة ولاعبوه يقتلون في الزمن.. ياترى كم بلنت ستكون في سيكافا.

..... .

الاستضافة في القنوات ان لم تكن بفقه اصحاب اصحاب فنريد اقناعنا باستضافة الاستاذ اسماعيل عطا المنان لتحليل مباريات الدوري.

......

أظن ان أحسن ما فعله ابو جريشة هو استقالته...ان لم تكن لأجل العودة مع الوالي.

.......

من كثرة تبديل المدربين قالوا ان الكاردينال سيعطي رتبة ويمسكوه قيادة شرطة مكافحة (التدريب).

.....

دماعابي ضبح أمس كرامة ..ان الهلال لم يكن ضمن الاندية الافريقية التي أجريت لها القرعة...بالفريق ده مقابلة الترجي بتودي في داهية.

الحارس يونس ممكن يروح فيها في تونس.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
مرحب بالكوكب

× قررت قرعة توزيع الأندية في دور ترضية الكونفدرالية أن يواجه فريق نادي الزعيم السوداني فريق نادي الكوكب المراكشي .

× ليس هناك فريق سهل أو هين في هذه المرحلة ، وليس لنا فريق نفضل ملاقاته وآخر نخشاه أو نتوارى منه أبدا أبدا .

× المريخ فريق كبير وتم تصنيفه فعلا مع الكبار، فمعنى هذا أن أي فريق يتم تقديمه عبر القرعة ما كان المريخ سيخشاه .

× هذا هو موقف المريخ من القرعة بصورة عامة ، ولكن الموقف الحقيقي والواقعي والصحيح هو أن يخشى المريخ أي فريق وصل لهذه المرحلة .

× كرة القدم تعطي وتحترم من يحترمها ، وهي تخشى من يخشاها ، فما حدث للمريخ من وفاق سطيف الذي احترم المريخ أكثر مما كان يتخيل الجميع ويتصور، ولأجل ذلك استطاع أن يحقق ما أراده ، رغم تواضع مستواه مقارنة مع مستوى ومقدرات لاعبي المريخ .

× الكوكب المراكشي أصبح هو الفريق والعتبة التي يتوجب على المريخ أن يتخطاها، حتى يبلغ دور المجموعتين، وهي العقبة الأهم على الإطلاق في طريق السير في هذه البطولة، لأن دور المجموعتين فيه مساحة ومتسع للتعويض والتحضير والتجهيز .

× ولابد للجنة التسيير أن تعد الفريق لهذه المواجهة المصيرية من الان، بلا تراخي أو تباطؤ في كل النواحي والمهمات .

× ونحن نتمنى من داخل قلوبنا أن يتوفق أهل التسيير في هذه المهمة ويضاعفوا الجهد، حتى يكون ولوج الزعيم لدور المجموعتين خير ختام لفترتهم التي حددوا نهايتها في ال27 من مايو القادم، أي بعد التأهل بإذن الله تعالى باسبوع واحد فقط .

× الرأي عندي هو أن المريخ لا ينقصه أي شيئ كي يترقى للمجموعتين، غير المال ولا شيئ غير المال بكل تأكيد .

× وهذا أمر يجب أن يهتم به كل أهل وعشاق المريخ، ومن غير المقبول ولا المعقول أن يرمي ميسوري المريخ كل هذا العبء الثقيل على أعضاء لجنة التسيير، الذين بذلوا الكثير حتى وصلوا بالمريخ إلى هذه المراحل المتقدمة في التنافس الأفريقي .

× وأناشد الزملاء الإعلاميين والكتاب بلا استثناء أن يركزوا فقط في تقديم النصح وتبيين الاخفاقات والإيجابيات، بعيدا عن التحدث المحبط الذي لن يفيد في شيئ، حتى يكون الإعلام خير زاد وعون للجنة التسيير، ويتفرغ الجميع للدعم المعنوي والمادي، ويتهيأ الفريق للكوكب في أبهى صورة وأجمل منظر .

× على لجنة التسيير أن تجلس مع المدير الفني، وتدرس معه من ناحية فنية برنامج الفريق في الدوري الممتاز ، وما يخرجوا به من ملاحظات، يتقدموا به للاتحاد العام، حتى يقوم بتعديل البرمجة التي توافق برنامج الأحمر التجهيزي لمباراتي الكوكب المهمتين .

× ونطالب اللجنة بأهمية قيام معسكر خارجي بالقاهرة قبل مباراة أمدرمان، ومعسكر قصير بالمغرب قبل مباراة العودة .

× فما ظهر به المريخ من مستوى ممتاز ومقنع في سطيف، يرجع فضله للمعسكر الذي أقيم بالقاهرة قبل مباراتي الوفاق، وإن رفضه البعض .

× فالموازنة الدقيقة بين أداء مباريات الدوري والمعسكر التحضيري أمر مهم للغاية من جانب الادارة والجهاز الفني .

× الهلال ليس بأفضل من الأهلي عطبرة حتى ينتصر في مباراة الأمس ، ولكن لاعبي الأهلي كانوا مخلوعين من اسم الهلال بس .

× الأهلي يا صديقي أبوعنجة ، يفتقد للتنظيم الدفاعي وهدفي كاريكا خير دليل على بشتنة هذا الخط .

× والحارس عوض كافي حارس أروش ولا يعرف متى يخرج وكيف يتعامل مع الهجمات ، وكيفية ارتكابه لركلة الجزاء مع محمد عبدالرحمن تبين أن هذا الحارس يفتقد لأساسيات الحراسة .

× كل شباب الهلال مستواهم عادي، غير أن الثنائي محمد عبدالرحمن وأبوعاقلة فيهما آيات النجومية .

الذهبية الأخيرة

× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقترح على الهلال أن يؤدي مبارياته المتبقية بالولايات، بعيدا عن الجوهرة الحمراء بنيران الروابط.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
هذا العرض لن تجده إلا بالسودان..

• فرغ مريخ السودان من مهمته الافريقية بالبطولة الكبري بعد أن أدي مباراة قوية أمام فريق الوفاق الجزائري بمعقله بمدينة سطيف بتاريخ 19 ابريل ، ثم عاد الي ارض الوطن في 21 ابريل ، ليستعد للعب في البطولة الثانية .
• المريخ مطالب حسب البرمجة بأن يخوض لقاء قوي في المنافسة المحلية أمام فريق الخرطوم الوطني بتاريخ 23 ابريل ، أي بعد أقل من 48 ساعة من وصوله السودان .
• مطلوب منه كذلك بعد الفراغ من مباراته أمام الخرطوم أن يسافر الي الابيض ليلاقي هناك هلالها بتاريخ 26 ابريل في مباراة يتوقع لها أيضا أن تكون قوية وليست سهلة .
• ثم يتوجه من الابيض مباشرة الي مدينة كادوقلي ليلعب أيضا امام هلالها في يوم 29 من نفس الشهر .
• ثم يعود من هناك علي عجل ليلحق مباراته أمام الاهلي عطبرة في اليوم الثاني من مايو – أيضا بعد أقل من 48 ساعة .
• ثم يفترض في المريخ ( الحديدي ) أن يلاقي الاهلي شندي في يوم 10 مايو ، ولمن يعتقد أن الفترة الطويله هذه للراحة نقول له أن هذه الفترة يفترض أن تشهد المباراة الاولي للمريخ في دور الترضية من البطولة الكونفدرالية .
• بربكم.. ( ده مريخ وّلا نيسان ؟؟ ) .
• هذه البرمجة إما أنها تفترض أن المريخ مكون من أقوي أنواع المعادن ولايهده التعب والارهاق ، أو أن القصد منها هو أن يتأثر بما ذكرنا ليفقد بالتالي نقاط هذه المباريات أو بعضها في نتيجة منطقية لذلك .
• ادارة نادي المريخ مطالبة بالرفض القاطع لهذه البرمجة ولو أدي ذلك الي الانسحاب من اداء هذه المباريات أو حتي من المنافسة بكاملها .
• هذا الضغط والارهاق سيؤدي بالضرورة الي احداث اصابات بين اللاعبين والفريق أصلا يعاني من ظاهرة الاصابات هذه بكثرة فكيف نساهم في زيادتها ونعرض لاعبينا للخطر .
• المريخ خاض مبارياته الافريقية السابقة واخرها معركة الوفاق باسم السودان بكامله ، وهو حاليا الفريق الوحيد الذي يتشرف برفع راية الوطن في المنافسات القارية ، والمحافظة علي صحة لاعبيه واجب قومي .
• ضياع أي نقطة من المريخ في سباق الدوري الممتاز في المباريات القادمة وفقا لهذه ( الحامينديرا ) سيتحمل مسؤليته مجلس المريخ اذا وافق علي خوض المباريات المعلنة حسب هذه البرمجة .
• تنفست جماهير المريخ الصعداء بعد ظهور القرعة التي اوقعت الفريق في مواجهة الكوكب المراكشي المغربي ، غير أن هذا الشعور بالراحة نفسه شعور غير مريح .
• كنت أتخوف من الوقوع مع واحد من الفرق الصغيرة وذلك لأن الاستخفاف بالخصم وعدم احترامه هي أول اسباب الهزائم وتجارب كثيرة نذكرها عن خروج المريخ من البطولات المختلفة علي أيدي الفرق المغمورة بسبب الاستهتار أمامها .
• بالامس أرسل لي الحبيب علي ابوفداية عاشق الهلال رسالة تحتوي علي قائمة باسماء فرق البطولة الكونفدرالية المتضمنة فيما بينها الترجي ومازيمبي والنجم الساحلي وصن داونز ، ثم اتبعها بين قوسين بالاية الكريمة ( أينما تكونو يدرككم الموت ) في اشارة واضحة الي صعوبات محتملة في طريق الزعيم .
• الحقيقة انها أسماء كبيرة في خارطة الكرة الافريقية ولكننا في المريخ نعشق تحدي الصعاب ، وقديما قالوا ( المال تحت الدرك ) يا خليفة علي .
• المهم الان أن يكون التركيز بكامله علي مباراة الكوكب المراكشي الاولي والتي ستكون بالقلعة الحمراء يوم السبت السابع من مايو .
• اخر كلمة : سلامة لاعبي الزعيم أمانة في أعناقكم يا لجنة التسيير .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع
هيثم  كابو
ما بين رجال (كرري) و(ناس فللي) !

* وعندما تشرق شمس الأول من يناير من كل عام يعيد الجميع ذكرى نشيد الاستقلال الذي كتبه د. عبد الواحد عبد الله عندما كان طالباً بجامعة الخرطوم عقب ثلاث سنوات فقط من رفع الزعيم الخالد إسماعيل الأزهري لعلم السودان، وقد لا يعلم الكثيرون من المفتونين بكلمات (اليوم نرفع راية استقلالنا) أن النشيد النابض وطنية كتبه الطالب الجامعي آنذاك في ليلتين بغية المشاركة به في مسابقة أدبية لاختيار الأعمال التي ستقدم في احتفال اتحاد طلاب جامعة الخرطوم في يناير 1960م، لتحصد قصيدة عبد الواحد الإعجاب ويقع الاختيار عليها ليتغنى بها كورال الاتحاد .

* وما أن صافحت آذان الحاضرين أصوات الكورال المتناغم في ليلة الاحتفال المحضورة حتى هاجت مشاعر الجميع في مقدمتهم الفنان خضر بشير الذي كان صديقاً حميماً لاتحاد طلاب جامعة الخرطوم، ليتم تقديم النص من بعد ذلك للفنان محمد وردي الذي صاغ له لحناً وطنياً يتدفق عزة وشموخا بحجم تضحيات وبطولات من سطروا مولد شعبنا، فكانت صور ملاحم الفداء عبر (كرري تحدث عن رجال كالأسود الضارية.. خاضوا اللهيب وشتتوا كتل الغزاة الباغية .. والنهر يطفح بالضحايا بالدماء القانية.. ما لان فرسان لنا بل فر جمع الطاغية) ..!!

* وإن كان يوم المعركة التاريخية الضارية قد فر جمع الطاغية؛ فإننا في ملاحم كرة القدم قد شهدنا فرار الهلال من وفاق سطيف الجزائري رافضاً السفر للحفاظ على (الصفر) ..!

* كرري بكل عنفوان رجالها؛ وتضحيات فرسانها، وجسارة أبطالها كانت حاضرة في لقاء الزعيم بوفاق سطيف الذي جعل أهل الجزائر يعيشون تسعين دقيقة على أعصابهم؛ بعد أن كتم فتية المريخ أنفاس نجومهم وقضوا على عنفوان شبابهم ..!

* كانت مباراة الوفاق ملحمة للتاريخ سطرها بأحرف من نور فتية المريخ ..!

* فارق الزعيم دوري الأبطال بفارق الأهداف، ولكنه حقق هدفاً لا يقدر بثمن وهو يؤكد لشمال إفريقيا أنه بطل لا يقهر وإن عانده الحظ في التأهل ..!

* إشادة الإعلام الجزائري بالمستوى البديع الذي قدمه المريخ كان أمر طبيعياً، والفرق كبير ما بين من أعادوا ذكرى كرري؛ واؤلئك الذين أشانوا سمعة البلاد يوم هربوا في موقعة (فللي) ..!

* و(فللي) تحدث عن هلال كالحمام الجارية .. خافوا اللهيب وشتتوا من كتل الطغاة الغازية .. و(الصفر) يطفح بالضحايا بالدماء الغانية .. ما ثبت أولاد لنا بل فروا من الطاغية ..!

* هنا (كرري) وهناك (فللي) ..و(فرق يا مزمل) ..!

* ما قدمه الزعيم بالجزائر أعاد للذاكرة ملاحم العام الماضي، فما شاهدناه من أبداع في المباراة الأخيرة لم يكن مباراة في كرة القدم .. وما فعله نجوم المريخ بالمستديرة لم تشهده الملاعب الخضراء قريباً وإن عاندهم الحظ .. فما حدث كان (كشكول ابداع) رأينا فيه جسارة النجومي ودقنة وعراقة بعانخي، وسمعنا فيه صوت عبد الكريم الكابلي وهو يشجو بضنين الوعد عبر صوته الطروب وحنجرته النديانة، ورأينا لوحات إبراهيم الصلحي التشكيلية مفروشة بتناسقها البديع وألوانها الساحرة على المستطيل الأخضر .. نعم هبطنا للكونفدرالية ولكن (يا بخت الصفوة بأبناء الزعيم وتيمهم الأحمر) ..!

* ?????ً ?????? ??لعرض الساحر الذي ??مى ???? ????? الزعيم، وقلوبنا مع الوصايفة الذين فروا بالأمس و????? ?? ????? ????? ???? وظلوا حبيسي (الصفر الدولي المقيم) .

* رفع المريخ رأس الصفوة كعادته عاليا، فشكراً لأبطال الأحمر الذين هبطوا للكونفدرالية مرفوعي الرأس، وأدخلوا من سطيف رعباً في إفريقيا وضربوا موعداً مع الكأس ..!

نقوش متفرقة

* ???? ????? .. ??????? ????? .. ??????? ????? ..

????? ???? ???? ????? ??????، ?? ????? ????? ?? ???? الزعيم ??? ?????? ( ?????? ??? ???ُ??? ??????) .

* ميزة المقاتل علاء الدين يوسف أنه مدافع يفيض في الملعب جسارة، ولاعب محور يهابه المهاجمين لما يتمتع به من ذكاء وخبرة وقوة ومهارة !

* وعن ضفر نحكي ..!

* لم أستغرب لتألقه في خط الدفاع الذي فكلما غاب عنه لفترة عاد إليه أكثر جسارة، فالمقاتل الشرس ضفر فارس حوبة و"زول حارة" ودائماً رهن الإشارة ..!

* قلت من قبل ان قناعتي الراسخة منذ أيام معركة (قلع الضفر) التي كسبها الزعيم (كالعادة) بالقاضية أن مدافع المريخ الصلد أحمد عبد الله ضفر يمتلك طاقات مهولة لم تتفجر بعد، وكنت دائم المطالبة بإشراكه أساسياً كلما غاب عن التشكيلة، لأنه متى ما أتيحت له فرصة كان في الموعد ولم يسبق له أن خذل المريخ قط ..!

* مقاتل شرس .. محارب عنيد .. يجيد الانقضاض علي الكرة لا الأجساد .. يمتاز بمعرفة أصول الرقابة اللصيقة دون عنف غير قانوني، ومتى ما تم تكليفه بمراقبة مهاجم فتأكد أن اللاعب المذكور بات في عداد المفقودين .. لاعب مهاب وقوي البنية و متماسك البنيان .. ومدافع كامل الهيبة وطلعاته متى ما تم استثمارها بشكل مثالي تحولت الى أقوان .!!

نقش أخير

* مريخ سطيف أرعب الوصيف !

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق
ناصر بابكر
الثقة والإحترام.. وجدل الحكام

* جددت قرعة دور الترضية لمسابقة الكونفيدرالية مواجهات المريخ مع أندية شمال القارة ونقلته هذه المرة للمغرب حيث يلاقي الكوكب المراكشي بعد أن واجه وفاق سطيف الجزائري في دور الستة عشر بالأبطال وبعد ثماني مباريات مع أندية الشمال الأفريقي الموسم الفائت.. إثنتان منها مع الترجي وست مع الأندية الجزائرية.
* منافس المريخ القادم شأنه شأن الأحمر حائز على لقب قاري من قبل وذلك بفوزه بكأس الإتحاد الأفريقي عام 1996.. لكنه غاب طويلاً عن المشاركات الأفريقية قبل أن يعود بقوة في الموسم الحالي حيث أقصى ممثل بوركينا فاسو في التمهيدي ثم أطاح بممثل ليبيريا من الدور الأول وتأهل بعدها لهذا الدور على حساب مولودية وهران الجزائري بالتعادل معه سلبياً في الجزائر والفوز بهدف في مراكش.
* الكوكب يعيش وضعاً مختلفاً في الدوري المغربي، حيث يحتل الترتيب قبل الأخير ويتهدده شبح الهبوط لكن لابد من الأخذ في الإعتبار أن الدوري المغربي شأنه شأن الدوري الجزائري مختلف كلياً عن بقية دوريات القارة السمراء من حيث قوة المنافسة ودرجة الندية بين الأندية وهو في هذه الجزئية أقرب للدوري الإنجليزي.. فإحتلال فريق لمركز متأخر لا يعني بالضرورة ضعفه وتواضع قدراته بقدر ما يمثل دلالة على قوة المنافسة ويكفي أن وفاق سطيف عندما واجه المريخ في الفترة الفائتة كان يحتل الترتيب الحادي عشر في الدوري الجزائري.
* تلك النقطة ضرورة لتنبيه من روجوا فور إجراء القرعة لأن مهمة المريخ سهلة للغاية وأن تأهله للمجموعات مسألة وقت لا أكثر وهنا نشير أن إحترام المنافس أياً كان إسمه وقدراته يبقى أولى خطوات النجاح المطلوبة لأن عواقب التراخي والإستهتار في كرة القدم وخيمة مع التأكيد أن مراجعة النتائج سواء في الأبطال أو الكونفيدرالية يوضح تقارب المستويات بين الفرق وزوال الفوارق الكبيرة التي كانت موجود في حقب سابقة وبالتالي لم تعد هنالك مباريات سهلة إلا نادراً ولم يعد هنالك مستحيل.
* استناد الي (معطيات الورق) تبدو كفة المريخ أرجح قليلاً من الكوكب المراكشي للتأهل لأن بطل السودان أكثر خبرة في المسابقات القارية لظهوره المستمر فيها والخبرات التراكمية للاعبيه الحاليين أعلى وأكبر.. كما أن الوضع البدني وفي الغالب سيكون أيضاً في مصلحة المريخ لأن الدوري المغربي وصل محطاته الختامية وتبقت ست جولات لنهايته والمعروف أن الإرهاق يصيب اللاعبين في الأمتار الأخيرة ويقلل من تركيزهم مع التنويه إلى أن الكوكب المراكشي لم يعتاد في السنوات الفائتة على القتال المزدوج في أكثر من جبهة وربما تكون هذه النقطة واحدة من أسباب الوضعية الصعبة التي يمر بها في الدوري المغربي رغم تقدمه في الكونفيدرالية.
* تفوق الزعيم يمكن أن يشمل الجانب الذهني أيضاً لأن الكوكب المراكشي بلا شك سيعاني من ضغط نفسي رهيب في الفترة القادمة لأنه يسعى لتفادي الهبوط من الدوري المغربي في ذات الوقت الذي يأمل فيه في بلوغ مرحلة المجموعات بالكونفيدرالية.
* لكن نقل المريخ (تفوق الورق) للمستطيل الأخضر يتطلب عملاً ضخماً وكبيراً من قبل مختلف القطاعات يبدأ بإحترام المنافس دون تقليل من الثقة في قدرة المريخ على تخطيه وفي أفضلية الأحمر.. كما أن الجماهير وبقية القطاعات كذلك وكما أشرنا بالأمس مطالبين بالإستفادة من درس الخروج أمام الوفاق ومراجعة كل السلبيات والعمل بجد لتفاديها حتى نزيد من حظوظ الزعيم في تحقيق هدفه الآني المتمثل في بلوغ المجموعات.
* الكوكب المراكشي حقق نتائج جيدة على ملعبه بالفوز في مبارياته الثلاث دون أن تهتز شباكه لكنه خسر إثنين من المباريات التي خاضها خارج ملعبه وتعادل في واحدة دون أن يسجل خارج أرضه.. لكن هنالك نقطة مهمة نهديها للجنة التسيير ولجنة الحكام بالإتحاد الأفريقي وهي أن جميع مباريات الكوكب المراكشي الأفريقية على ملعبه تلاها جدل تحكيمي كبير وإحتجاج من المنافسين وآخرها مباراة الفريق أمام مولودية وهران التي حاول بعد نهايتها لاعبو ومدرب الفريق الجزائري الإعتداء على الحكم الذي إحتسب ركلتي جزاء للكوكب المراكشي في الحصة الأولى ويعد المراكشي أكثر أندية المسابقة حصولاً على ركلات الجزاء بأرضه في النسخة الحالية من الكونفيدرالية.
* علاج المصابين وسداد متأخرات اللاعبين والطاقم الفني أكثر ما يحتاجه المريخ لدخول مباراتي الترضية في وضعية فنية ونفسية وذهنية مميزة تجعله مؤهلاً لإنتزاع بطاقة التأهل للمجموعات.
* الثقة بالنفس وإحترام المنافس مفاتيح تأهل الأحمر.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التونسي حاتم بنهوشان: المريخ أكبر من الكوكب المراكشي بكثير لكن سنحترم المنافس

رحّب التونسي حاتم بنهوشان بالمواجهة الصعبة التي تنتظر المريخ في الكونفدرالية أمام الكوكب المراكشي وقال إن الأحمر في الأصل كان جاهزاً لكل المنافسين لأن من يريد اللقب ينبغي أن يكون جاهزاً للجميع والا يتخير الضعفاء وأضاف: المريخ أكبر من الكوكب المراكشي بكثير ولا مقارنة بين التاريخ العريض للأحمر في البطولات الأفريقية والكوكب حديث العهد بهذه المسابقات لكن حاتم عاد وأشار إلى أن كرة القدم لا تعرف هذه الحسابات ولا تدين الا لمن يعطي ويجتهد لذلك سيفعل المريخ كل شئ وسيلعب باجتهاد من أجل تحقيق الفوز وحسم أمر التأهل على حساب منافسه المغربي ورفض بنهوشان الحديث عن تواضع المنافس المغربي الذي ينتظر المريخ في الكونفدرالية وقال إن وصوله لهذه المرحلة بغض النظر عن وضعيته في الدوري المغربي دليل على أنه فريق جيد ينبغي أن يتعامل معه المريخ باحترام حتى يتأهل على حسابه لأن الوفاق الذي أطاح المريخ من الأبطال كان هو الآخر صاحب ترتيب متأخر في الدوري الجزائري لكنه رغم ذلك وصل مع الثمانية الكبار لمجموعات الأبطال مما يؤكد بأن المنافسات الأفريقية غير المحلية وقطع بنهوشان بقدرة المريخ على تخطي المراكشي والوصول للمجموعات لأن المريخ الذي غادر الأبطال لا يمكن أن يقبل بالخروج من الكونفدرالية قبل الوصول إلى مرحلة المجموعات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
الوالي.. غارزيتو وبناء شخصية المريخ

* في السنوات السابقة على مستوى المنافسات الأفريقية كان المريخ لا يقوى على الذهاب بعيداً ولا يقوى على تحقيق نتائج بتناسب وطموحات أنصاره.
* ومعروف أن الجمهور دوماً طموحه مفتوح وعريض وفي كثير من المرات يفوق ما يمتلكه الفريق من قدرات فنية ومالية وإدارية وهذا ما كان نعايشه مع المريخ حيث ظل الجمهور يطالب بما هو أشبه بالمستحيل على مستوى تحقيق النتائج خارجياً في بطولات الكاف.
* عقب تسلم الوالي لزمام الأمور الإدارية في العام 2003 لم تختلف الأوضاع كثيراً عن سابقها فتكرر دعم قدرة الفريق على تحقيق نتائج إيجابية ولعل هذه لها مسبباتها مثل عدم جاهزية الفريق فنياً على تحقيق نتائج متميزة بسبب الفقر الإداري زائداً ندرة المال.
* والفقر الإداري الذي نعنيه بسبب عدم توفر المال لدى كثير من المجالس وإعتمادها بصورة كاملة على مساهمات الأفراد.
* مؤخراً بدأ المريخ يتحسس خطاه على درب المنافسات الأفريقية وبدأ حلم تكرار الإنجاز الرياضي الوحيد على مستوى الأندية السودانية بفوز المريخ بكأس الكؤوس الأفريقية بدأ الحلم في مداعبة دواخل أنصار المريخ فكانت العودة الكثيفة للجماهير للمدرجات وتحقيق الأرقام القياسية في الدخول
* عام 2015 يعتبر عاماً إستثنائياً يستحق التدوين على جدار التاريخ المريخي حيث تمكن المريخ من تحقيق نتائج باهرة لم تتحقق في السنوات الأخيرة
* ويمكن القول إن الموسم السابق شهد ما يسمى ببروز (شخصية المريخ) بقوة على مستوى منافسة بطولة الأندية الأفريقية الأبطال
* ظهرت شخصية المريخ بسبب مؤثرات وتخطيط ومعينات تم توفيرها بواسطة الجهازين الفني والإداري
* ويمكن القول إن المكونات الحقيقية لظهور شخصية المريخ هو الجهد الإداري للرئيس السابق جمال الوالي وللمدير الفني غارزيتو وللاعبين والجمهور
* هذه العناصر الأربعة نعتقد أنها لعبت دوراً كبيراً ومؤثراً في ظهور شخصية المريخ
* ونعتقد أن تأثير الوالي وغارزيتو على ما حدث كان أكبر بكثير دون إهمال لبقية المعينات أو المؤثرات ولكن تبقى بصمة الوالي وغارزيتو هي كلمة السر فيما حدث من نقلة فنية كبيرة لفريق الكرة شكلت له قوة وهيبة كروية على مستوى البطولات الأفريقية
* فالوالي هو من بذل جهوداً كبيرة في تهيئة الأجواء لفريق الكرة من خلال إقامة معسكرات نموذجية خارج البلاد إضافة لإستقطاب عناصر فنية متميزة أحدثت نقلة نوعية على مستوى الفريق ككل مثل تسجيل بكري المدينة زائداً التعاقد مع الإيفواري ديديه ليبري وقبل كل ذلك التعاقد مع غارزيتو الذي يعتبر صاحب الدور الفني الكبير على مستوى فريق الكرة ويمكن القول إن فترة عمل غارزيتو بالهلال لعام كامل أسهمت كثيراً في نجاح تجربته بالمريخ لأنه خبِر الأجواء السودانية وكيفية التعامل معها
* غارزيتو أحدث نقلة فنية إتفق عليها غالبية أهل المريخ فشاهدنا فريقاً يهز الأرض تحت أقدام خصومه أياً كانت سمعتهم وقدرتهم الفنية مثل الترجي التونسي ووفاق سطيف والإتحاد من الجزائر
* تمكن غارزيتو من بناء فريق قوي ومحترم وما بذله الفرنسي من جهد كان له الدور الأكبر والأبرز في ظهور شخصية المريخ من خلال فرضه للإنضباط بدرجة عالية جداً مدعوماً بقوة شخصيته
* للفرنسي غارزيتو يرجع الفضل في ظهور شخصية الفريق ونقول إنه رغم العثرات التي أصابت فريق الكرة والهزة العنيفة بسبب إستقالة الوالي المفاجئة قبل إنتهاء الموسم الرياضي وتسلم لجنة التسيير للأمور الإدارية ومعاناتها المالية إلا أن الفريق تمكن من مفاجأة الجميع وهو يحفظ وجوده داخل البطولات الأفريقية رغم عدم تأهله لمرحلة المجموعات من البطولة الأفريقية للأبطال إلا أنه ما زال يمتلك حظوظ التواجد ضمن مجموعات الكونفيدرالية عبر تخطي دور الترضية.
* شخصية المريخ قاومت الظروف الصعبة والقاسية التي يمر بها الفريق وتمكنت هذه الشخصية من مساعدة الفريق في إرهاب خصومه بشدة مثل الوفاق الذي فشل في أربع مباريات من إلحاق الخسارة بالمريخ بل تمكن المريخ الموسم السابق من فرض التعادل على الجزائري داخل ملعبه وبين أنصاره.
* هذا الموسم توقع كثيرون خروج الفريق من البطولة الأفريقية ومن بينهم من توقع خسارة كبيرة للفريق أمام وفاق سطيف في مباراة الثلاثاء الفائت بسبب الأوضاع غير المرتبة زائداً موجة الإصابات التي ضربت الفريق بقوة وعطلت حركة كبار نجومه وضعف بداية الإعداد.
* رغم كل ما ذكرناه إلا أن شخصية الفريق كانت حاضرة بقوة عند الموعد فتمكن الفريق من فرض نفسه على الوفاق بفضل شخصيته.
* وحتى الوفاق نفسه أصبح يعمل ألف حساب للمريخ بسبب ما شاهده الموسم الفائت على ملعبه من قوة للمارد الأحمر.
* ما نود الوصول إليه أن المريخ أصبح فريقاً صاحب شخصية واضحة على مستوى القارة الأفريقية وهذه الشخصية تستوجب المحافظة عليها عبر ترميم الفريق بواسطة الإدارية زائداً توفيق أوضاع اللاعبين مالياً حتى يستمر التوازن وسط الفريق.
* وحال فرطت الإدارة في المحافظة على شخصية الفريق وحمايتها فمن الصعب جداً أن تتكرر لأنه لا توجد ضمانات لتحقيقها مستقبلاً أو في الوقت القريب.
* المريخ أصبح يمتلك (عضم فريق) ولابد من المحافظة عليه بقوة حتى يتم بناء فريق بطولات.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأجيل الفحوصات الطبية لراجي لمدة 48 ساعة

كشف قائد المريخ راجي عبد العاطي في حديث أدلى به للصحيفة بمطار الخرطوم عن تفاصيل الإصابة التي تعرض لها في مباراة الوفاق وفرضت عليه مغادرة الملعب مبكراً مشيراً إلى أن أربطة الركبة بحالة جيدة ولا يتوقع أن تكون الإصابة كبيرة لكن هناك ورم في الركبة وبالتالي طلب منه الطبيب تأجيل الرنين المغنطيسي لمدة 48 ساعة على الأقل لأن هذا الورم ربما جعل نتائج الفحوصات الطبية غير دقيقة وتوقع راجي أن يعود على وجه السرعة للملاعب حتى يعمل بجدية مع زملائه على كسب المباريات المتبقية للفريق في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز مع مساعدة الأحمر على تخطي عقبة الكوكب المراكشي والترشح إلى مجموعات الكونفدرالية مبيناً أنه لا توجد مباراة سهلة في البطولات الأفريقية وأي منافس استطاع أن يصل إلى هذه المرحلة المتبقى يبقى جديراً بالاحترام والا ستحدث المفاجأة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
حتى لانفقد متبقي المنافسات

*في مرات كثيرة عانى المريخ من الخروج على مستوى بطولات الكاف وفي أدوار قبل الدور الحالي الذي انتقل فيه المريخ للعب في الكونفدرالية، لكن كان الإختلاف ومازال في الوضعيات التي يغادر علي أثرها الفريق هذه المنافسات وجل هذه الوضعيات لم تكن كالوضعية التي قادت المريخ للمغادرة امام الوفاق الذي تيقن الجميع انه لم يكن ليسقط المريخ بهذه الصورة لو لم تمر عواصف هوجاء من التناول الإعلامي على الساحة المريخية التي تحول فيها الجميع للحديث فقط عن مشكلات الفريق وعجز اللجنة ماليا وافردت المساحات لوصف ذلك الضعف المالي الذي إضطر أمين خزينة المريخ لعقد مؤتمر صحفي يوضح فيه للملأ الأوضاع المالية ومع ذلك لم يكن ذلك الحديث كافيا كي يتفرغ الكثيرون للعب دورهم في دفع الأحمر حتي تخطي العقبة الجزائرية، التي كان الجميع عدا قلة وبنبرة كورالية يمهدون لم حدث للأحمر في ملعب ثماني ماي الذي القم فيه نجوم المريخ كل مثبط احجارا من الغيظ بعد ان غادروا البطولة مرفوعي الرأس.
*الأوضاع المحيطة دائما ما يكون لها تأثيراتها وهذا ما عاناه المريخ امام الوفاق وما سيعانيه المريخ في الأيام القادمة وهذا الحديث ليس من باب التشاؤم لكنها قرأت لما يدور الأن في الساحة المريخية التي تمر بمتغيرات كثيرة أفرزت هذا الوضع القاتل الذي أصبحت فيه الأولويات تحلق بعيدا عن واقع ومصلحة فريق الكرة وما يحتاجه من تهيئة ودعم حتى يحقق النجاحات التي ظل يظن الكثيرون ان تحقيقها في عصر هذه الإدارة (كالغول والعنقاء والخل الوفي) ولا ادري لماذا فهذه اللجنة رغم ما مرت به إختبارات قاسية في إدارة شؤون النادي الكبير إلا انها حتي اللحظة إستطاعت ان تحافظ على الإستقرار الإداري للنادي بل قادت فريق الكرة بشكل متميز ويكفي ان المريخ لم يخسر في عهدها خلال الموسم الحالي رغم وداعه لدوري الأبطال امام الوفاق.
*لايوجد نجاح كامل ولا يمكن ان ينموا النجاح ويذدهر في بيئة غير صالحة لتحقيق هذا النجاح والمريخ عاني من ويلات بيئة قاتلة ظلت تحيط به إحاطة السوار للمعصم قبل مباراة عين الفوارة.
*مجلس المريخ الحالي إجتهد رغم انه ظل (يتنفس تحت الماء) بفضل ما يعانيه من تشكيك وضغوطات مستمرة، لكن مع ذلك اثبت قدرات رائعة على التحمل وعلى المسير بقوة رغم المتاريس والصعوبات الجمة التي يرصف بها البعض طريق المريخ بالأراء الفطيرة والبعيدة عن مصلحة المريخ الذي يحتاج للأمانة للكثير كي يستطيع المضي قدما في مقبل المنافسات وعلى رأس هذه المنافسات دور الستة عشر مكرر الذي نتمنى ان تختفي معه (معاول الهدم) حتي يستطيع المريخ ان يتخطى هذا الدور في بطولة الكونفدرالية وحتي يتمكن من مواصلة رحلة الصدارة في بطولة الدوري التي يحتاج فيها المريخ لعمل كبيرة خاصة ان الفريق مواجه بثلاث مباريات من العيار الثقيل امام الخرطوم الوطني وهلال الأبيض وأهلي شندي.
وهج اخير
*أسفرت قرعة دور الستة عشر مكرر عن مواجهة الأحمر للكوكب المراكشي ونتمنى ان يعمل الجميع من أجل تجاوز هذا الفريق المتميز.
*الأندية المغاربية دائما ما تمثل لأنديتنا عقبة ويبقى تجاوز المغربي محفوف بالمخاطر ان لم ينتفض الأحمر بقوة بعد السقوط القاري امام الوفاق.
*كعادته مارس الأتحاد الأفريقي التكتم على القرعة التي جرت بمقره ليؤكد في كل يوم أنه اتحاد بعيد تماما عن اي شفافية.
*المريخ تاريخه مع أندية المغرب ينحصر في مواجهات قليلة ومواجهة المراكشي نتمنى ان تكون على وتيرة أخر مباريات المريخ امام الأندية المغربية وأعني خريبكة المغربي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يرفض تأجيل القمة .. والإتحاد يؤكد القمة في موعدها



ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
متابعة : أحمد دراج

إلتقى م. أسامة ونسي نهار اليوم الجمعة بمساعد رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أ. محمد سيد أحمد وأكد له رفض المريخ لتأجيل القمة وتمسكه بقيامها في موعدها ومن جانبه نفى الجاكومي أي نية للإتحاد العام لكرة القدم لتأجيل اللقاء وأكد أن ماتم تداوله عبر وسائط التواصل الإجتماعي وصحف اليوم عار من الصحة وأنهم في الإتحاد العام ملتزمين تماما بالبرمجة وأن لقاء القمة الذي سيتم تحديده عبر لجنة البرمجة سيكون ملزم وختام للدورة الأولى للممتاز وإن اللقاء سيستضيفه ملعب إستاد الهلال بأمدرمان.

وفي إتصال هاتفي لديربي سبورت بمساعد رئيس الإتحاد العام لمعرفة أخر مستجدات الأحداث حول لقاء القمة فقط أكد لنا قيام القمة في موعدها وأن الإتحاد غير معني بما يدور حول تأجيل القمة في الصحف اليومية ووسائل التواصل الإجتماعي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وك إيمال:المراكشي تحدٍ جديد ينتظر المريخ ولا أخشى غير الإصابات



رحب البلجيكي لوك إيمَل، المدير الفني للمريخ ، بمواجهة فريق الكوكب المراكشي المغربي في مرحلة دور الـ 16 مكرر من بطولة كأس الكونفيدرالية الإفريقية وقال إيمال إنه يتمنى أن تتوافر الأجواء اللازمة لفريقه وخاصة الإصابات التي ضربت صفوف الفريق ليتمكن من الوصول لمرحلة المجموعات وأفاد البلجيكي لوك إيمال في حديث لموقع كووورة: تابعت القرعة وأرحب بمواجهة الكوكب المراكشي، فأنا متابع لكل الفريق والكرة الإفريقية، إلى جانب أن الكوكب المراكشي لا يختلف عن بقية الفرق القوية بهذه المرحلة من الكونفيدرالية، فهناك أندية ذات ثقل سوف تشارك في هذه البطولة مثل مازيمبي الكونغولي والترجي التونسي والفتح الرباطي ومصر المقاصة وأضاف مدرب المريخ: نأمل أن تتوفر الأجواء الجيدة لنا حتى نستطيع الوصول لمرحلة المجموعات، والمريخ يملك هذه المقدرة، ولكن المشكلة الآن هي في الإصابات التي افقدتنا مجموعة من اللاعبين الأساسيين وختم بأن مباراة فريقه مع الكوكب المراكشي، تعتبر تحديا جديدا للفريق وطموحاته القارية في هذا الموسم.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
تانى الكرة العربية

اوقعت القرعة الكونفدرالية المريخ في مواجهة ضد فريق الكوكب المراكشي المغربي في مواجهة متجددة ضد الاندية العربية
المريخ سيلاعب فريق يعاني كثيرا وهو يلعب من اجل اسمه المهدر بعد ان بات مهددا بالتدحرج الى دوري الاولي
نخشي على المريخ دائما من الاندية المهددة وهو ما فعله وفاق سطيف الجزائري الذي لعب على وتر المعاناة
على مجلس المريخ تجهيز اللاعبين نفسيا لمباراة الكوكب المراشي جيدا و التي تبقت لها ايام
المريخ سلاعب الخرطوم الوطني غدا على ملعب الهلال و هي مباراة صعبة و لها ما بعدها
الكرة المغربية حتى و ان كانت تتنفس تحت الماء تظل هي الكرة المغربية
الوداد اعطي الجميع درسا بما فيهم مازيمبي و حقق الفوز عليه ذهاب بهدفين و تعادل معه بهدف
الوداد جد الفريق الكنجولي من بطولته و دفع به الى اللعب في الكونفدرالية
المريخ وصل الى نصف نهائي الابطال في الموسم المنصرم و الحالي تدرح الى الكونفدرالية
المريخ فريق كبير ويعرف كيف يعود ويحقق ما تخطط له ادارته و تتمناه جماهيره
مدرب المريخ يجب ان يتعامل بواقعية ووعي كبير مع المرحلة حتى لا يفقد مكانته في التدريب بالفريق
المدرب اصبح صداع دائم في رأس المريخ و عليه ان يدرك ان المريخ لن يتحمل تلك التصريحات المستفزة و عليه ان يركز على الملعب
الطريقة التي يتعامل بها لا تشبه كبار المدربين ولا يعقل ان يتعامل بها مع نادي كبير مث المريخ
ندرك ان هناك من يجر مدرب المريخ لمعركة في غير معترك
مجلس المريخ عليه يتعامل بحزم مع المدرب وان يمنعه من التصريحات حتى يوقف هذا العبث الذي يقوم به و الفريق مقبل على مباريات مهمة ف الكونفدرالية
متفرقات
المريخ انتقل الى اللعب في الكونفدرالية
من راهنو على هزيمته بسباعية وفتحوا صحفهم للنيل منهم من بنو الاحمر واهمون
على صحيفة المريخ ان تجلد باقلامها كل من تسول له نفسه نبش مشاكل المريخ
في السابق كانت مشاكل المريخ على طريقة (مغطا ومليان شطة)
ولكن الان اصبح اللعب على المكشوف
المريخ اصبح ليس من اهتمامات بعض الاقلام
لا يعقل ان يصبح الفرد اهم من المريخ
واهمون من يظنون ان المريخ سيدفن مع الرجال الذين تركوا العمل فيه
واهم من يظن ان المريخ سيذهب الى الدرجة الاولي لمجرد ان تركه زيد او عبيد من الناس
المريخ يصنع الرجال ولا ينتظر الرجال ليصنعوه
كل الذين جاؤا اليه كانوا نكرات لا يعرفون سوى حدود منطقتهم ومكان عملهم و الان اصبحوا واجهات
الذين يهاجمون المريخ و لجنة التسيير غرضهم معروف و مكشوف
الذين هربوا من ادارة المريخ قبل مباراة الغربان لا مكان لهم بعد اليوم في المريخ
الهاربين من ارض المعارض لا مكان لهم في المريخ
اما الذين يحاولون تقديم استقالاتهم من اجل افساح المجال لمجلس جديد جماهير المريخ لن ترحمهم 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بايجاز
ابوالعلاء محمد البشير
الكنفدرالية حلم يتجدد !

* استغرب واندهش لبعض كتاب النادي الازرق وبعض القروبات الهلالية وهم يسخرون من زعيم الكرة السودانية بعد ان غادر بطولة الاندية الافريقية امام وفاق سطيف الجزائري ويسخرون من المريخ وكأن فريقهم الان ضمن الثمانية الكبار .
* ووجود المريخ وحيدا في الساحة الافريقية ومدافعا عن سمعة الكرة السودانية يجب ان يجد الدعم من قبل الجميع من واقع ان المريخ يلعب باسم السودان بعد خروج الهلال من الابطال والاهلي من الكنفدرالية ودعم المريخ تفرضه الوطنية على الجميع .
* وجود المريخ وحيدا في التنافس الافريقي يستوجب على الاتحاد العام مراعاة ظروف الفريق ومشاركاته في هذه البطولة وان تتعامل لجان الهلال من داخل الاتحاد بوطنية مع مريخ السودان وليس بتلك الطريقة التى تضر ممثل السودان كثيرا .
* لجنة التسيير يبدوا انها تهتم كثيرا بدعم خطوط الفرؤق وهي تكون لجنة خاصة بالتسجيلات بقيادة اللواء كمال شقاق وشقاق خبير تسجيلات والرجل نشهده له بالكثير من المواقف البطولية في كل تسجيلات المريخ قبل ان يدخل لجنة التسجيلات الحالية .
* والجميع يعلم ان المريخ يحتاج لتدعيم صفوفه خاصة وان الفريق وفى حالة تخطيه مرحلة الملحق سيكون محتاجا لاضافات نوعية في خطوطه خاصة وان دوري المجوعات يتطلب الكثير من الجهد ولابد من حل كل مشاكل خطوط الفريق ودعمها .
* المريخ يحتاج لتسجيلات نوعية مصلا يحتاج لطرف شمال وقلب دفاع وصانع لعب مميز ومهاجم صريح يستطيع ان يترجم جهود زملاءه الى اهداف ةرغم وجود الثلاثي المتألق بكري المدينة وعنكبة وعبده جابر الا ان الفريق يحتاج لمهاجم اجنبي بموصفات محددة .
* وشخصيا اتمني ان يفكر مجلس المريخ فى اعادة لاعب الوسط المصري ايمن سعيد مرة اخري خاصة بعد المستويات المميزة التى قدمها اللاعب مع الفريق فى الموسم الماضي وايمن لاعب مهام ويؤدي بحماس بجانب انه عرف المريخ ولاعبيه وعودته ستحسب للجنة التسيير.
* وعلى لجنة التسيير ان تفكر جادة في الاستعانة بمهاجم افريقي مميز يمكن ان يحل مشكلة كبيرة في المقدمة المريخية وهناك عدد كبير من المهاجمين الافارقة يمكن ان يتم اختيار واحدا منهم .
* وبالتأكيد لجنة التسيير تنتظر دعم اقطاب المريخ وتنظيماته وروابط المريخ الخارجية والقروبات عبر الواتساب ومساهمة الجمهور المريخي سيكون لها الاثر الايجابي في المرحلة القادمة .
نقاط مؤجزة !
* المريخ كبير وسيظل كبيرا ونتمني ان يجتهد البلجيكي لوك ايمال فى تجهيز لاعبيه بالصورة المثالية لمباراتي الملحق .
* وجود المريخ في دوري مجموعات الكنفدرالية مهمة وهي مسؤولية لاعبي الفريق وجهازهم الفني .
* وبالتأكيد الشفوت لن يقصروا ومن يدفع من جيبه لمرافقة الفريق حتي الجزائر قادر على مساندة المريخ بقوة من داخل قلعته .
* وبالمناسبة تجمع روابط مشجعي المريخ ولجنة التعبئة وجوارح المريخ والتحالف المريخي يستحقون الاشادة .
* كل هذه التنظيمات كان لها ممثلين في مباراتنا الاخيرة بالجزائر وما تقدمه جماهير المريخ لم تسبقها عليه اي جماهير اخري .
* شخصيا اعتبر خسارة كابتن عادل ابوجريشة خسارة كبيرة للمريخ واتمني ان يتراجع ابوجريشة عن هذه الاستقالة .
* وماذا يستفيد الذين يطلقون الاشاعات والاتهامات كذبا ضد ابوجريشة وهؤلاء لايعرفون ما يقوم به عادل .
* ابوجريشة حريص على مصلحة المريخ وخبير في عمل الكرة وهو الاقرب الى اللاعبين ومع ذلك يحاربه البعض يطريقة مستفزة .
* اعلم تماما ان ما اكتبه سيغضب البعض ولكنها رؤيتي الشخصية ومعرفتي بالرجل تجعلني اكتب عنه محاولا انصافه .
* اللهم اشفي ابني محمد وحل عقدة لسانه واعده الى اهله واخوانه ناطقا وفصيحا يارب العالمين .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صحيفة المريخ السوداني
‏8‏ ساعات ·

عاجلاااااااااااا
قرار بتعين الباشمهندس عبدالرحمن ابراهيم مدير عاما لصحيفة المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق 
جعفر سليمان
 التسجيلات والقرعة


 * جيد أن يعلن عن تكوين  لجنة للتسجيلات قبل فتح نافذة التدعيم في مايو المقبل، فهذا يعني الترتيب  الجيد لاكتمال عملية (تكميل) نواقص الفريق، بما يمنح الادارة الفنية فرصا  اكبر لصياغة واقع فني أكثر تميزا.

 * وصدور قرار بتكوين لجنة  للتسجيلات، قرار سهل جدا، وأن كان من القرارات الكبيرة التي يزيد من قوتها  التوقيت علي غرار ماتم،  ولكن الأصعب منه بطبيعة الحال توفير المال اللازم  لعقد الصفقات التي تتوصل إليها اللجنة..وهو الجزء الاساسي في هذا القرار.
  * بناء على تجربة التسجيلات الرئيسية نجزم بأن لجنة التسيير لن يكون  بمقدورها توفير المال اللازم لتمويل الصفقات المنتظرة، ونذكر بالوعود التي  كانت تضرب إبان فترة التسجيلات وهو ما قاد إلي فقدان الثقة بالكامل في لجنة  التسيير وتكونت صورة ذهنية عنها لم تتغير مطلقا.
 *والمكابرة لن  تجدي بكل تأكيد.. إن لجأ اليها الاخ اسامة ونسي، فقد عرف جمهور المريخ أنهم  عاجزون عن توفير المال في الوقت المناسب مما قد يؤدي لنسف طموحات التدعيم.
  * التدعيم النوعي دائما هو الأصعب..لأنه يحتاج تدقيق في اختيار البديل  الافضل للاعب المغادر.. وهذا يتطلب اختيار مبكر عبر اللجنة التي تم  تكليفها.. والتفاوض المبكر مع اللاعبين الذين يتم رصدهم خاصة إن كانوا في  مجال تنافس مع المنافسين!!
 * هذه العملية المعقدة يشق علي لجنة  التسيير تنفيذها، وهذا ما ثبت بالدليل القاطع خلال الفترة الماضية من عمر  اللجنة، ولن يكون هناك جديد حتي نتحدث عن إمكانية نجاح التسجيلات  التكميلية..برعاية لجنة ونسي.
 * وندرك تماما احبتي أن حديثنا هذا  حرث في بحر.. لأن رئيس وأعضاء لجنة التسيير يصرون علي المضي قدما في سبيل  تكميل فترتهم بعقد الجمعية العمومية في نهاية مايو مما يعني تحملهم مسؤولية  التسجيلات النصفية أيضاً.
 * حتي الوزارة تتواطأ مع الصمت.. ويتركون  سفينة المريخ تتقاذفها أمواج الخطر.. وقد  ثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن  الوزير اليسع تحديدا لا يهمه أمر المريخ، حتي وإن غرقت السفينة بربانها  الذي أختارهم لقيادتها .
 * وقد تأكد لنا أن الوزارة التي أتت بهذه  اللجنة بتأييد من بعض قصار النظر بالبيت المريخي، لن تتدخل لإنقاذ المريخ،  حتي نهاية فترة عمل اللجنة.. ونخشي أن يكون ذلك متعمداً.
 * احبتي..  نخشي علي المريخ من مآلات الفترة المقبلة التي تبدوا فيها النظرة بالغة  القتامة.. ولا ندري هل يحدث انفراج مفاجئ وتجتاز اللجنة بالمريخ عقبة  الفترة القادمة ام تتكرر المشاهد التي تابعناها خلال فترة عمل اللجنة  الماضية!؟
 في نقاط
 * اوقعت قرعة دور الترضية المؤهل لدوري مجموعات الكونفدرالية الكوكب المراكشي المغربي في طريق الزعيم.
  * الكرة المغربية عموما تشهد صحوة علي كافة الاصعدة فالمنتخب تأهل مبكرا  لنهائيات الكان العام المقبل. والاندية عادت للظهور في الادوار المتقدمة  ببطولات الكاف.
 * الكوكب المراكشي، من منظومة كرة قدم متقدمة ولاعبوه اصحاب طموح يلامس سقف البطولات ويجب التحضير لمقابلته جيدا.
  * المواجهة الاولي بعد اقل من ثلاثة اسابيع ستكون هنا بالقلعة الحمراء،  وهو ما يعني ضرورة الاستفادة من دروس المرحلة الماضية حيث قادت جولة الذهاب  المريخ للواقع الراهن.
 * وضع الفريق المغربي بدوري بلاده في مؤخرة الترتيب، علاوة عن تأهله الضعيف لهذا الدور لا يعبر عن سهولة مهمة النجوم.
  * ومبكرا نقول لا لتضخيم الخصم.. ولا للاستهتار به.. فهو في نهاية المطاف  منافس له ذات الطموح الذي يحتل دواخل  لاعبينا ومن يجتهد يكسب.
 *  الاستعداد الجاد وتوفير الاستقرار  للجهاز الفني واللاعبين بتوفير رواتبهم  ومستحقاتهم..هو السبيل الوحيد  للتقدم حتي دوري المجموعات بالكونفدرالية.
  * يتعين على لجنة التسيير اختيار رئيس للقطاع الرياضي علي وجهة السرعة  وكذلك مدير كرة لان الفراغ الاداري ينعكس سلبا علي الجانب الفني.
 * طبعا هذا إن كان لابد من الاستمرار حتي انعقاد الجمعية العمومية في مايو المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غضب في الخرطوم لتحويل مباراة المريخ

تفيد المتابعات ان عدد من اعضاء نادي الخرطوم الوطني ابدوا غضبهم لموافقة مجلس ادارة النادي علي تحويل مباراة الفريق مع المريخ في الممتاز ليلا بدلا من قيامها عصرا باستاد الهلال .. حيث اشار الاعضاء ان المريخ لا يفضل اللاعب عصراً وقيامها في هذا التوقيت سيزيد من فرص الخرطوم في تحقيق الفوز علي المنافس.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*مفاجآت في ختام مرحلة دور مجموعات التأهيلي


جرت عصر ومساء الجمعة عشرة مباريات هامة في ختام مرحلة مجموعات التأهيلي جاءت نتائجها علي النحو التالي: في المجموعة الاولي تأهل النضال النهود 7 نقاط بعد ان حقق فوزا غاليا علي المريخ نقطة واحدة بهدف مستفيدا من تعادل الشرطة كادوقلي 5 نقاط واسود دارفور 3 نقاط بهدفين لكل ليرافق حي الوادي نيالا 10 نقاط .. وفي المجموعة الثانية تأهل العصمة الكاملين 8 نقاط بعد فوزه علي النيل المناقل نقطتين بثلاثة اهداف دون رد ليرافق الاتحاد ودمدني 7 نقاط للدور القادم كما فاز هلال الحصاحيصا 6 نقاط علي التحرير ام روابة نقطتين بهدفين مقابل هدف .. في المجموعة الثالثة التي حسمت البطاقتين لمصلحة امبدة الخرطوم 8 نقاط حيث حقق الاهلي وادي حلفا 6 نقاط فوزا كاسحا علي هلال الجزيرة ابا نقطتين بأربعة اهداف مقابل هدف وفاز المتمة 3 نقاط علي التريعة بهدف .. وفي المجموعة الرابعة تأهل الشرطة القضارف 9 نقاط عقب فوزه الكاسح علي الاشبال نقطة واحدة بالدويم بخمسة اهداف مقابل هدف ليرافق الدفاع الدمازين 8 نقاط بينما ودع الميرغني كسلا 7 نقاط بالرغم من فوزه علي الموردة سنار 3 نقاط بثلاثة اهداف مقابل اهداف .. وفي المجموعة الخامسة حقق حي العرب بورتسودان 9 نقاط فوزا غاليا علي النهضة ربك 9 نقاط ليرافق النهضة للدور القادم وفي المباراة الثانية حقق الجبل كريمة 6 نقاط فوزا معنويا علي الشمالية الدامر نقطة بهدف دون رد ليودع المنافسة.
والفرق التي تأهلت للمرحلة قبل الاخيرة هي: حي الوادي نيالا والنضال النهود من المجموعة الاولي .. العصمة الكاملين والاتحاد ودمدني من المجموعة الثانية .. امبدة الخرطوم وتريعة البجا جبل اولياء من المجموعة الثالثة .. الدفاع الدمازين والشرطة القضارف من المجموعة الرابعة .. حي العرب بورتسودان والنهضة ربك من المجموعة الخامسة.

*

----------

